# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Comment les agents Hadopi vont ils reprer ceux qui tlchargent illgalement ?

## Les-Gros-Bidons

Bonjour.

Comment les agents Hadopi vont ils reprer ceux qui tlchargent illgalement ?

- A quels endroits cette instance est-elle connecte au rseaux ?
- Quel-est le processus de rcupration de mon N I.P ?

Et mme si "le reprage" se fait au niveau du fournisseur d'accs :
comment peut-il savoir ce que je suis en train de tlcharger ?..
(je prcise que je ne tlcharge rien. J'achte des disques, je n'ai gure de logiciels, c'est pas le sujet).

Question subsidiaire :
 la base, j'imagine que des gens habilits vont parcourir tout l'internet pour recenser les sites qui fournissent illgalement du contenu, et ensuite reprer les utilisateurs qui s'y connectent.
Alors y a-t-il une procdure technique particulire pour que mon F.A.I. sache o je me connecte ?
Ou bien est-ce frquent (stat. commerce, etc). Comment rsumer cette procdure. Peut-on l'empcher ?

----------


## el_slapper

En fait, la cible est le Peer-to-peer. Qui utilise des "trackers" pour permettre au tlcharger de reprer des internautes possdant dj le fichier souhait. Donc, en trouvant un fichier non-autoris au partage, et en scannant les adresses IP, on identifie les tlchargeurs. En thorie.

En pratique, les IP sont souvent masques, les pirates injectent des adresses IP bidon, plusieurs ordinateurs partagent souvent la mme adresse IP, celui qui pirate le wifi de son voisin utilise l'IP de celui-ci.

Et, en pratique, il suffit de taper "nom de la ressource" + warez sur google pour trouver une version craque de la ressource en question en tlchargement direct(pas de peer-to-peer, pas de tracker, pas d'adresse IP)..... Point que la loi ignore totalement

----------


## Higestromm

> Et, en pratique, il suffit de taper "nom de la ressource" + warez sur google pour trouver une version craque de la ressource en question en tlchargement direct(pas de peer-to-peer, pas de tracker, pas d'adresse IP)..... Point que la loi ignore totalement


Et en gnral (si on est sous windows) on rinstall son systeme juste aprs car on  chopper au moin 2000 Virus et Spywares  ::aie::

----------


## om

> - quel-est le processus de rcupration de mon N I.P.


Moi, moi, moi !

Facile : l'Hadopi reoit des listes d'IP des polices privs des majors, demande aux FAI  quel abonn correspond cette IP, et condamne.

Ayez confiance, vous n'avez pas  savoir comment les polices prives rcuprent les IP, voyons, vous tes un peu paranos  ::aie::

----------


## hotcold

Salut tout le monde,

De toute faon je pense que les moyens de reprer et d'identifier les "pirates" aussi dangereux soient ils sont nombreux et accessible. Le seul truc qui les empche d'user de cette capacit et qu'elle va  l'encontre de certaines lois qui fait que toutes actions juridiques menes contre vous seraient immdiatement leves pour vice de procdure.

----------


## Rakken

Moi ce qui m'tonne le plus sur cette loi, c'est le fait d'associer une ip  un gars.
Mettons que j'ai mal configur mon rseau wifi, mon voisin tlcharge illgalement.
C'est ma connexion donc c'est de ma faute ? Et a ce compte l, je suis coupable de quoi ? D'incomptence en matire de rseau ? Ca peut vraiment tre un crime ca ?
Autre ide, je vais au mcdo du coin, y a le wifi, et je tlcharge. Ils ferment le mcdo ? Ca va tre super bien pour amliorer la couverture wifi en France  ::king:: 

Et si je tlcharge, je recoit le mail qui me dit "bouh, c'est mal", et je rpond en disant que "Non non, c'est pas moi, il y a eu vol d'ip". Ils peuvent vraiment prouver que c'est moi ?

Et puis si on ne peut plus tlcharger, personne ne vas accepter de payer plus cher pour avoir de la fibre optique, mais ca, c'est hors sujet.

----------


## Astartee

> Mettons que j'ai mal configur mon rseau wifi, mon voisin tlcharge illgalement. C'est ma connexion donc c'est de ma faute ? Et a ce compte l, je suis coupable de quoi ? D'incomptence en matire de rseau ? Ca peut vraiment tre un crime ca ?


Eh oui, tu es coupable de "dfaut de protection de ta connexion internet"...




> Et si je tlcharge, je recoit le mail qui me dit "bouh, c'est mal", et je rpond en disant que "Non non, c'est pas moi, il y a eu vol d'ip". Ils peuvent vraiment prouver que c'est moi ?


Ce n'est pas  eux de prouver que c'tait toi, c'est  toi de prouver que ce n'tait pas toi...


Eh oui, c'est n'importe quoi  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Si ils te demandent ton DD, t'as qu'a en acheter 1 neuf avec les mmes rfrences, tu installe windows dessus et tu l'envoi  ::aie::

----------


## Rakken

Techniquement, y a mme pas besoin des mmes rfrences, ils n'ont aucun moyen de savoir quel disque j'avais au moment de surfer. 
Donc un dd, un linux histoire que ca coute pas trop cher (en plus, s'ils ont des outils spcialier ca ne marchera probablement pas dessus ;-p) et hop, c'est envoy !

----------


## Etanne

Rakken > Mauvaise langue ! Ils ont srement une socit prestataire pour le faire  ::mrgreen:: 

Plus srieusement, ils vont essayer de sortir un loi qui va coter trs chre. Cela dissuader les internautes pour un certain de temps.. ..juste le temps que le VPN/SSL se dveloppe sur P2P..

----------


## hotcold

De toute facon tant que hadopi n'emane pas d'une source judiciere a va  l'encontre des lois europennes non?

----------


## Etanne

Oui, normalement, maintenant c'est la justice qui dcidera de couper ou pas internet

----------


## Prjprj

Le seul problme avec l'amendement BONO (138), c'est qu'il faut aller se plaindre  une cour de justice europenne vu que les juges Franais ne pourront rien faire (ben oui, eux ils appliquent la loi Franaise non?).

Dj que la justice Franaise est lente, j'imagine pas le nombre de coupure internet qu'il va falloir attendre pour que le dossier soit trait en cour europenne...

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*Votre adresse IP*
Quand vous vous connectez  Internet, vous tes reprable par votre adresse IP, exemple : 71.325.258.682. Chaque internaute en dtient une, unique, attribue votre fournisseur daccs. Le F.A.I est donc le seul  pouvoir faire le lien entre cette trace laisse sur le rseau et labonn.

*
Comment vous tes reprs*

Quand vous faites du P2P (Peer To Peer), avec par exemple eMule, BitTorrent, LimeWire, etc, il est possible de collecter votre adresse IP avec des logiciels adquats. Ces logiciels existent dj et son dj utilis par la police, les majors, etc pour reprer des pirates. Voici ce qui vous attends :




> Des mesures de pollution des rseaux sont ainsi  luvre depuis quelques annes, par linjection de fichiers leurres : Ce sont des fichiers qui font la mme taille que le film en DivX, mais qui montrent seulement les quinze premires minutes du film tournant en boucle ; nous en mettons partout, y compris sur les serveurs de newsgroups et les sites de tlchargement type RapidShare, explique Stphane Michenaud, prsident et fondateur de Co-Peer-Right Agency, une entreprise spcialise dans la lutte contre la contrefaon numrique.


Cependant il existe une parade, car les internautes ont mis en place des systmes de notation des fichiers et de commentaires, pour reprer ces fichiers attrapes nigauds.




> Stphane Michenaud crit : Cest limit, mais efficace quand mme jusqu ce que a se sache ; mais, par exemple, a marche longtemps avec un fichier sannonant comme DVD-rip dun film actuellement en salle. Et puis, a peut donner envie aux gens daller voir le film !


*
Les rseaux ferms entre amis sont ils plus protgs que les autres ?*




> Stphane Herry, prsident de Gigatribe, un logiciel de partage chiffr de fichiers entre amis, nous apprend ainsi quon reoit trs rgulirement des demandes dinformation des enquteurs de la police franaise, mais aussi amricaine ; nous leur transmettons bien sr immdiatement ce quils demandent.


Cest la preuve quils peuvent arrivent  sinfiltrer dans les cercles damis...


*Les rseaux P2P infiltrs par les agents Hadopi*

Linfiltration, une des plus vieilles mthodes des forces de maintien de lordre, fait donc toujours ses preuves. LAlpa la pratique aussi sur les serveurs de discussion IRC, grand lieu dchange de films en primodiffusion.

Le travail des agents Hadopi va consister  collecter massivement, et le plus automatiquement possible, les adresses IP des internautes qui font du tlchargement illgal sur les rseau de P2P, en s'introduisant dans ces rseaux.

Les agents Hadopi vont localiser un fichier  tlcharger, lancer le tlchargement, et relever l'adresse IP des autres utilisateurs qui tlchargent le mme fichier de leur ct.

Mais au lieu dutiliser le mme logiciel eMule ou le mme client BitTorrent que le tlchargeur lambda, l'agent Hadopi utilise un logiciel modifi, qui peu collecter et stocker massivement toutes les adresses IP des internautes qui auront tents de tlcharger ce fichier.

Les fichiers  surveiller seront slectionns selon une liste tablie par les diteurs. Bernard Myiet, prsident du directoire de la Sacem,  indiqu quils concerneraient aussi bien les nouveauts que le fonds du catalogue.
La loi ne prcise pas si le fichier doit avoir t tlcharg en entier ou pas, une simple tentative de connexion au flux P2P sur une uvre protge suffit donc.


*Qu'est ce qui vous attends si vous avez t repr ?*

Une fois que votre adresse IP aura t collecte, voici ce qui vous attends : premier mail davertissement, puis lettre recommande, coupure de laccs au Net, vous serez inclus dans la liste noire des suspendus, rcidivistes qui auront eu le tord de se faire prendre trois fois de suite.

----------


## Immobilis

Un excellent tuto pour se prparer  installer les agents Hadopi sur votre PC: http://bravepatrie.com/Tutoriel-rend...rdinateur,1272

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

::mouarf2::

----------


## hegros

> Eh oui, tu es coupable de "dfaut de protection de ta connexion internet"...
> 
> 
> Ce n'est pas  eux de prouver que c'tait toi, c'est  toi de prouver que ce n'tait pas toi...


Ce n'est pas si simple et c'est aussi pour cela que les FAI vont devoir soit jouer le rle de collabo soit traner les pieds ils vont devoir faire un effort de communication pour donner leur position qu'ils dfendront dans le futur.


Je ne suis pas coupable de dfaut de protection, et c'est largement dfendable devant un jury. Je ne suis pas un pro des tlcom c'est de la responsabilit du fai de fournir un rseau scuris vu les enjeux de sanction.

En tant que particulier je mets le fai en justice pour complicit ou ce genre de chose.

La question que je me pose est combien il va y avoir d'quipe d'agent hadopi et si leurs machines seront en france ou pas (n'y voyez pas une tentative d'intrusion   ::aie::  )

----------


## Arthis

Excellent Immobilis!

----------


## Yazoo70

> Un excellent tuto pour se prparer  installer les agents Hadopi sur votre PC: http://bravepatrie.com/Tutoriel-rend...rdinateur,1272


Excellent ce petit tuto, je vais l'appliquer  la lettre des que je rentre chez moi !

----------


## nostroyo

> 2. Que risque-t-on si on regarde une vido sur un site de streaming non autoris ?
> 
> Lorsque vous regardez une vido provenant d'un site de tlchargement ( streaming ) non autoris, vous ralisez en fait une reproduction locale de cette vido sur votre ordinateur.


Je viens de trouver a sur le super site du gouvernement trop bien que j'adore.

Dire cela n'est pas un *peu* biaiser la ralit?
Du coup le streaming va se retrouver dans le mme panier que le tlchargement juste par une pirouette?

----------


## Furikawari

> Je viens de trouver a sur le super site du gouvernement trop bien que j'adore.
> 
> Dire cela n'est pas un *peu* biaiser la ralit?
> Du coup le streaming va se retrouver dans le mme panier que le tlchargement juste par une pirouette?


De toute faon le streaming est tout aussi illgal que le tlchargement.

----------


## Floral

> *Votre adresse IP*
> Quand vous vous connectez  Internet, vous tes reprable par votre adresse IP, exemple : 71.325.258.682. Chaque internaute en dtient une, unique, attribue votre fournisseur daccs. Le F.A.I est donc le seul  pouvoir faire le lien entre cette trace laisse sur le rseau et labonn.


C'est un peu du chipotage mais ce que tu as donn est une suite de chiffre point, et pas une adresse IP (plus exactement elle est invalide). En outre, il est faux de dire que chaque internaute possde une adresse IP, il est plus correct de dire que chaque interface rseau connecte  internet peut avoir une (voire plusieurs) adresse IP. Celles-ci pouvant tres sur un ordinateur ou un routeur, ou tout autre matriel capable de se connecter  un rseau. Jusque l je ne vois pas ce qui permet avec pour seul lment l'adresse IP, d'identifier formellement, la personne qui a illgalement tlcharg (aucun marqueur gntique, aucune emprunte digitale)

----------


## Higestromm

> C'est un peu du chipotage mais ce que tu as donn est une suite de chiffre point, et pas une adresse IP (plus exactement elle est invalide). En outre, il est faux de dire que chaque internaute possde une adresse IP, il est plus correct de dire que chaque interface rseau connecte  internet peut avoir une (voire plusieurs) adresse IP. Celles-ci pouvant tres sur un ordinateur ou un routeur, ou tout autre matriel capable de se connecter  un rseau. Jusque l je ne vois pas ce qui permet avec pour seul lment l'adresse IP, d'identifier formellement, la personne qui a illgalement tlcharg (aucun marqueur gntique, aucune emprunte digitale)


Bah tu as une adresse IP publique qui est souvent fixe et donn par ton FAI. Et donc par consquent te dsigne.

----------


## Floral

Objection!

Ah, je ne suis pas d'accord, a ne me dsigne pas, a dsigne l'interface rseau qui a t utilise, rien de plus.
Il a t constat par un huissier  la demande d'une association de consommateur (UFC-Que-choisir)qu'une IP ne peut en aucune faon dsigner une personne. source: http://static.pcinpact.com/pdf/annex...oisir-wifi.pdf

----------


## Higestromm

Oui mais tu est responsable de ta liaison internet et donc de ceux qui l'utilisent... Enfin j'dit ca mais je suis pas avocat non plus.

----------


## Floral

Cela, on le saura quand les premiers mails arriveront:
Diront-ils: "Nous avons constat que votre IP a t utilis  telle date pour tlcharger illgalement telle oeuvre", ou bien: "Vous avez t surpris entrain de tlcharger illgalement telle oeuvre."

----------


## gmotw

Non, ils diront: "Nous avons repr votre adresse IP. Attention  la coupure. Pourquoi c'est pas bien de tlcharger : -> lien vers un site hadopi"
Ils ont pas  avoir  dire plus.

----------


## Floral

Si c'est bien cela, c'est donc une accusation. Or le PV de constatation que j'ai mis en lien un peu plus tt montre clairement qu'une IP "publique" n'identifie en rien une personne.
Et on a toujours pas de rponse  la question "Comment les agents Hadopi vont ils reprer ceux qui tlchargent illgalement ?".
PS pour en dessous: C'est ce que je voulais dmont(r)er.  :;):

----------


## LooserBoy

> Objection!
> 
> Ah, je ne suis pas d'accord, a ne me dsigne pas, a dsigne l'interface rseau qui a t utilise, rien de plus.
> Il a t constat par un huissier  la demande d'une association de consommateur (UFC-Que-choisir)qu'une IP ne peut en aucune faon dsigner une personne. source: http://static.pcinpact.com/pdf/annex...oisir-wifi.pdf


C'est une des grosses failles de la loi. C'est ce qui fait que cette loi est refuse par ceux un peu "au courant".

----------


## Marco46

> Si c'est bien cela, c'est donc une accusation. Or le PV de constatation que j'ai mis en lien un peu plus tt montre clairement qu'une IP "publique" n'identifie en rien une personne.
> *Et on a toujours pas de rponse  la question "Comment les agents Hadopi vont ils reprer ceux qui tlchargent illgalement ?".*
> PS pour en dessous: C'est ce que je voulais dmont(r)er.


Mais si on le sait, les ayants droits payent des entreprises privs pour faire du reprage sur les rseaux P2P. Ils choppent des IPs qu'ils transmettent  l'HADOPI.

Point barre.

C'est juste une milice prive.

EDIT : Rom l'avait indiqu au dbut du fil

----------


## Floral

Hem... Comment vont-il faire pour payer ces boites si le piratage leur fait perdre tout leur argent?
Plus srieusement, qu'est-ce qui tend  vous le faire penser?

----------


## LooserBoy

Ces socits (les majors, maisons de disque et d'dition,...) sont persuades qu'elles perdent beaucoup d'argent avec le piratage.

Une socit est, gnralement, prte  investir si cela lui permet de rduire ses pertes. Cela est d'autant plus vrai si le cout est largement infrieur  ce qui est cens tre rcupr.

Ce qu'ils n'ont pas compris, c'est qu'ils ne vont pas rcuprer "ce manque  gagner".
De nombreuses tudes montrent que la majorit des piratages n'auraient pas gnr de chiffre d'affaire si le piratage n'avait pas t possible.
Le piratage sert mme, dans une certaine mesure, de moyen publicitaire. En effet, un certain nombre de tlchargeurs achtent les uvres qu'ils ont pu dcouvrir et apprcier via ce mdium.

----------


## Marco46

On se le demande. D'autant qu'ils ne perdent pas d'argent puisque les leurs profits sont en hausse.

M'enfin c'est quand mme les Majors qui ont demand et soutenu cette loi. Si ils nous pondent cette m....e pour 200 millions d'euros et qu'ils ne s'en servent pas l quand mme ... Faudra les foutre au trou d'une manire ou d'une autre pour avoir dilapid l'argent de l'tat et fouler au pied les droits fondamentaux des internautes pour rien.

----------


## hotcold

Se faire prendre son IP en flagrant dlit, il y a trs certainement plein de moyens dj en place... Si la personne dsigne par cette IP tlcharge dommage... Mais le nombre de wifi non scuris et pire le spoofing d'IP fera accus  tort des honntes internautes (je suppose que a existe). 
Et puis ils risquent d'attraper plus le tlchargeur du dimanche qui a tlcharger le dernier titre de son chanteur de la star ac prfr plutt que ceux qui tlcharge en masse et qui en font un commerce. Ces derniers sont trs certainement au courant des failles de la surveillance et continuent ppre leur business... Par contre le fait de prendre les petits pirates, a va augmenter le revenus des gros pirates car le petit pirate fru de musique ira voir le gros pirate qui vent le cd  quelques euros plutt que le gros major qui vend le mme cd  20euros... 

Quelqu'un connat il les marges de chaque partie prenante dans l'achat d'un disque? je veux dire toute la chaine de l'artiste  au consommateur...

----------


## LooserBoy

> Quelqu'un connat il les marges de chaque partie prenante dans l'achat d'un disque? je veux dire toute la chaine de l'artiste  au consommateur...


Ca date un peu mais c'est l'ordre de grandeur

----------


## Higestromm

> Quelqu'un connat il les marges de chaque partie prenante dans l'achat d'un disque? je veux dire toute la chaine de l'artiste  au consommateur...


Beaucoups "pensent" savoir mais personne ne le sait vraiment. Car les marges c'est une chose mais ce n'est pas pareil que le bnfice gnr. Car on l'oublie souvent mais le "Major", c'est n'est pas juste un type qui s'en met plains les poches. C'est beacoups de gens qui bossent ensemble.

Mais bon... le dbat n'est pas l  ::):  Et puis quand j'entend parler de la loi Hadopi je me gausse en voyant tous ces internautes aussi innocents que le type pris en flagrand dlit d'excs de vitesse crier  la futur opression qui n'arrivera jamais... comme toutes les autres finalement.

----------


## Floral

La Marge et le bnfice c'est la mme chose. C'est Chiffre d'affaire et Bnfice qu'il ne faut pas confondre.
L'un de mes ami a crit un livre vendu 10, il n'en touche que quelques centimes (80 centimes si ma mmoire est bonne).
Edit. Ceci dit, les frais d'dition et de distribution ne sont pas  sa charge.

----------


## Marco46

> Beaucoups "pensent" savoir mais personne ne le sait vraiment. Car les marges c'est une chose mais ce n'est pas pareil que le bnfice gnr. Car on l'oublie souvent mais le "Major", c'est n'est pas juste un type qui s'en met plains les poches. C'est beacoups de gens qui bossent ensemble.
> 
> Mais bon... le dbat n'est pas l  Et puis quand j'entend parler de la loi Hadopi je me gausse en voyant tous ces internautes aussi innocents que le type pris en flagrand dlit d'excs de vitesse crier  la futur opression qui n'arrivera jamais... comme toutes les autres finalement.


Je ne me sens pas coupable de quoi que ce soit quand je tlcharge un film pour le mater une fois et le balancer ou un album de musique tout les 6 mois.

Pour les marges si on ne sait pas vraiment c'est p'tet bien qu'ils n'ont aucun intrt  ce que l'opinion publique dcouvre que se sont surtout des escrocs.

----------


## Higestromm

> La Marge et le bnfice c'est la mme chose. C'est Chiffre d'affaire et Bnfice qu'il ne faut pas confondre.


Faux

La marge ne prend pas en compte les frais de fonctionenement de l'entreprise (salaires, pub, etc...).

----------


## Floral

Pour en revennir  ce que disaient rom et Marco64
Ce sont des spculations... bref, admettons, dans tout les cas comment ces prestataires de services identifieront les gens, puisque l'ip n'est pas un moyen formel d'identifier une personne?
Ils piocheront des noms au hasard dans l'annuaire (remarquez... on a autant de chance de coincer les vrai "coupables" comme a qu'en se basant sur l'IP)?

----------


## Prjprj

Le propritaire de la ligne est considr comme coupable, que ce soit, de tlchargement, de manque d'ducation de ses enfants ou de dfaut de protection de son WIFI.

D'ailleurs en parlant de ca, je vais aller tirer des cables partout chez moi (histoire que tout le monde se prenne les pieds dedans), et faire ajouter une prise RJ-45 sur mon ipod touch et tous les smartphones de la famille...

----------


## Mdinoc

> dfaut de protection de son WIFI.


Qui si j'ai bien compris, se rsume  "existence d'un rseau Wi-Fi", les mesures de protection existantes tant toutes obsoltes.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Le propritaire de la ligne est considr comme coupable, que ce soit, de tlchargement, de manque d'ducation de ses enfants ou de dfaut de protection de son WIFI.
> D'ailleurs en parlant de ca, je vais aller tirer des cables partout chez moi (histoire que tout le monde se prenne les pieds dedans), et faire ajouter une prise RJ-45 sur mon ipod touch et tous les smartphones de la famille...


Je me pose la mme question, puisque c'est possible de craquer les clef Wifi je ne veux pas prendre ce risque.

Je pensais tenter ma chance avec CPL (courant porteur en ligne), pour ne plus utiliser Wifi mais ne pas avoir  recabler.

On fait passer Internet  traver le rseau lectrique, donc pas besoin de cabler.




> Le Wi-Fi, cest parfait pour liminer les cbles, mais le CPL est plus fiable et se glisse dans le rseau lectrique de la maison ! Avec ces kits, vous pourrez partager linternet  trs haut dbit et visionner en streaming des vidos HD.
> 
> La technologie CPL (courant porteur en ligne), qui utilise le cblage lectrique de lhabitation pour transmettre les donnes, complte utilement le Wi-Fi pour mettre en place un rseau sans tre envahi par les cbles. Car le Wi-Fi voit son dbit et sa porte chuter avec les obstacles : deux cloisons doubles de bibliothques suffisent  rendre le signal trs faible, avec coupure de liaison sur les rcepteurs Wi-Fi les moins sensibles. Pas de problme de cloisons, ni de plafond ou plancher pour le CPL, qui revendique une porte de 200 ou 300 mtres (cbles lectriques) selon les adaptateurs. La scurit du rseau est aussi plus facile  grer, le compteur lectrique faisant office de filtre dans la grande majorit des cas. Tous les adaptateurs nen proposent pas moins un chiffrement des changes, par cryptage AES 128 bits dans la plupart des cas.


Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Neolander

Que le CPL c'est bien (excellent mme... Quand je compare la qualit des connexions des copains avec le wifi made in livebox sagem que j'ai chez moi et qui passe son temps  se dconnecter...), mais que a ne marche pas partout.

L'exemple typique o le CPL ne marche pas, c'est quand il y a plusieurs circuits lectriques spars dans la maison. Ou pour les ordinateurs portables, qua la connexion  un rseau cbl rend bien dlicats  manier (et paf le cble !).

De plus, je crois me souvenir qu'aux premiers temps du CPL, des mecs ont russi  accder au CPL d'un immeuble depuis l'immeuble d' ct... a servait de dmo technologique  l'poque, mais a montre aussi que niveau scurit c'est pas parfait  :;):

----------


## supersnail

C'est vrai a:

Le pirate met sa prise CPL sur la prise lectrique de la tondeuse,et hop,le pirate a Internet  ::aie:: 

N'empche,c'est facile de s'attaquer aux pirates pltot qu'aux gros plein de sous qui dtournent des millions sans qu'on leur dise rien...

VIVE HADOPI !!! (on est sur coute  ::aie:: )

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Si jamais le CPL passe le compteur lctrique il reste le cryptage AES 128 bits non ?

----------


## Marco46

> Pour en revennir  ce que disaient rom et Marco64
> Ce sont des spculations... bref, admettons, dans tout les cas comment ces prestataires de services identifieront les gens, puisque l'ip n'est pas un moyen formel d'identifier une personne?
> Ils piocheront des noms au hasard dans l'annuaire (remarquez... on a autant de chance de coincer les vrai "coupables" comme a qu'en se basant sur l'IP)?


Si ma mmoire est bonne, pour eMule par exemple ils font des recherches sur le rseau eDonkey des fichiers qu'on leur demande de surveiller, ensuite ils tlchargent en entier, ils vrifient puis si le dlit est constat ils attaquent en demandant au FAI les coordonnes de la personne derrire l'IP  la date/heure correspondante pour le mettre au tribunal.

C'est un truc dans ce style. Comment voudrais-tu qu'ils fassent ?

EDIT : Ceci dit pour le tribunal il faut saisie du disque dur par les forces de l'ordre (avec constat d'huissier, un truc du genre), enfin c'est pas de la gnognotte), l comme il n'y a rien de tout a, et qu'il n'y a pas besoin pour eux d'apporter le moindre dbut de preuve de quoique ce soit, techniquement ils font ce qu'ils veulent.

----------


## Prjprj

J'aimerais bien vous voir vous connecter avec un iphone/blackberry ou autre smartphone en CPL...
Il y a encore des gens qui n'ont pas envie de payer pour un faux abonnement illimit data pour leur tlphone, et qui donc s'en servent, comme des tlphones, avec wifi en bonus quand c'est possible.

Perso j'ai 4 PC fixes  la maison + 5 PC portables + 2 ipod touch + 2 blackberry + 1 Wii + 1 DS (bon d'accord, je taxe toujours chez mes parents  :;): ), encore je peux tre en filaire pour les 9 PC mais je fais comment pour le reste?
Si quelqu'un tlcharge chez moi, je ne saurais pas qui c'est et il est tout aussi possible que ce soit un voisin qui ait crack mon Wifi (j'en doute mais c'est toujours possible).

J'ai beau tre ingnieur, je n'en suis pas encore arriv  me rsigner  coller un proxy sur le rseau familial pour que mon pre ne recoive pas le mail tant redout...

----------


## Currahee

> J'aimerais bien vous voir vous connecter avec un iphone/blackberry ou autre smartphone en CPL...
> Il y a encore des gens qui n'ont pas envie de payer pour un faux abonnement illimit data pour leur tlphone, et qui donc s'en servent, comme des tlphones, avec wifi en bonus quand c'est possible.
> 
> Perso j'ai 4 PC fixes  la maison + 5 PC portables + 2 ipod touch + 2 blackberry + 1 Wii + 1 DS (bon d'accord, je taxe toujours chez mes parents ), encore je peux tre en filaire pour les 9 PC mais je fais comment pour le reste?
> Si quelqu'un tlcharge chez moi, je ne saurais pas qui c'est et il est tout aussi possible que ce soit un voisin qui ait crack mon Wifi (j'en doute mais c'est toujours possible).
> 
> J'ai beau tre ingnieur, je n'en suis pas encore arriv  me rsigner  coller un proxy sur le rseau familial pour que mon pre ne recoive pas le mail tant redout...


 :8O:  Et la puce dans le cerveau c'est pour quand ? Avec une telle install, pour pas tre emmerd, tu pourrais te proposer comme agent HADOPI en tltravail ???  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Avec une telle install, pour pas tre emmerd, tu pourrais te proposer comme agent HADOPI en tltravail ???


Hey, c'est pas mal pens a. L voila, la solution.

----------


## Higestromm

Moi aussi j'ai 4 PC d'abord !

- 1 DX2 66
- 1 pentium 90
- 1 pentium 400
- Et mon super bo PC de la mort qui tue  ::): 

Comment ca les 3 premiers comptent pas ???

----------


## Lyche

je me sens tout petit avec mon pc portable et mon pc fixe mme pas branch  ::triste::

----------


## Gnoce

> je me sens tout petit avec mon pc portable et mon pc fixe mme pas branch


C'est pas la taille qui compte, c'est la faon de s'en servir =)  ::calin::  

Mon grand pre avait un super pc de la mort qui tue (mieux que le mien) pour ... rien faire  ::(: . Pareil pour sa voiture qui sortait jamais...  ::calim2:: 

Voit le bon ct des choses, si y sont pas branchs, t'as peu de chance de recevoir le mail qui tue  ::mouarf::  (quoique)

----------


## Prjprj

> Et la puce dans le cerveau c'est pour quand ? Avec une telle install, pour pas tre emmerd, tu pourrais te proposer comme agent HADOPI en tltravail ???


Pour avoir une telle puce il faudrait que les ministres cooprent entre eux...

Ce que j'expliquais c'tait la difficult de mise en uvre des "protections" contre le tlchargement, sachant que je suis totalement contre le fait d'installer un logiciel qui m'empchera de faire quoi que ce soit avec mon PC sans qu'une major soit au courant. J'appelle cela de l'intrusion dans la vie priv et je renvoie notre ministre de la culture  la lecture d'un livre culte de George Orwell : 1984.

J'ai d'ailleurs une petite question : si j'achte le logiciel de protection pour l'installer sur 1 seul de mes 9 PC, cela me protge pour les 8 autres?

C'est peut-tre une question dbile en apparence, mais le jour o je reoit le recommand (ou mail je sais plus) qui me dit "Dernire chance", j'ai juste  venir avec le PC qui est protg pour dmontrer que c'est le cas. Sur un rseau NAT, il est rigoureusement impossible  une major de dire quelle machine a tlcharg. Et je ne crois pas que les FAI iront jusqu' sauvegarder les configurations routeur de leurs box (le cas chant, il suffirait d'aller s'acheter un routeur spar dans le commerce).

Et sinon, pour les adeptes de linux, ils font comment pour prouver qu'ils se sont fait craquer leur wifi alors que le logiciel de protection n'est  priori conu que pour Windows? (je rappelle, que mme si linux est libre et gratuit, il existe aussi des clients torrent et emule (eux aussi libres et gratuits d'ailleurs) qui permettent de tlcharger, du libre comme du non libre...)

----------


## Prjprj

> Voit le bon ct des choses, si y sont pas branchs, t'as peu de chance de recevoir le mail qui tue  (quoique)


Ben si, si leurs mchants petits garnements de petits enfants viennent tlcharger de chez eux ou que leur fourbe voisin craque leur wifi...

Bizarrement, je pense aux personnes de 90 ans qui se font flacher sur l'autoroute au volant des voitures de leurs enfants ou petits enfants...

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> J'ai d'ailleurs une petite question : si j'achte le logiciel de protection pour l'installer sur 1 seul de mes 9 PC, cela me protge pour les 8 autres?


A mon humble avis, cela ne protgera qu'un seul PC. C'est comme le fait d'acheter un OS Windows. On obtient une cl valable pour 1 PC.

----------


## Prjprj

> A mon humble avis, cela ne protgera qu'un seul PC. C'est comme le fait d'acheter un OS Windows. On obtient une cl valable pour 1 PC.


C'est aussi ce que je pense et, vu le prix que les diteurs risquent de pratiquer pour un tel pare-... *!/+= ... bidule, je pense que les gens qui ont de nombreuses machines vont prendre cher...

D'ailleurs, pour ce que j'en sais, il n'y a pas de dclaration  faire  l'achat d'un PC (comme c'est le cas d'une TV pour la redevance), donc qui sait que j'ai 9 PC chez moi? En supposant que la personne sache o est le "chez moi"  :;):

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> D'ailleurs, pour ce que j'en sais, il n'y a pas de dclaration  faire  l'achat d'un PC (comme c'est le cas d'une TV pour la redevance), donc qui sait que j'ai 9 PC chez moi?


a viendra un jour, d'ici l faut en profiter un peu .... ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

> Et sinon, pour les adeptes de linux, ils font comment pour prouver qu'ils se sont fait craquer leur wifi alors que le logiciel de protection n'est  priori conu que pour Windows?


Trs simple: Ils sont coupables de ne pas avoir de logiciel de protection, et... coupables d'avoir Linux aussi, en prime.

----------


## Yazoo70

> coupables d'avoir Linux aussi, en prime.


C'est vrai qu'on devrait les brler ces gens la !!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## SirDarken

Mais c'est pire que cela : Ils ont Internet.

Je sais pas pour vous mais entre Hadopi, Lopsi et autres conneries que je voie un peu partout, je me demande pourquoi avoir encore Internet chez moi.

Ah si payer mes impots, payer des mdias, et encore payer si je fait pas ce qu'on m'oblige de faire.

Pas besoin de reprer les pirates, nous le seront tous (han il est all sur un site non labellis, c'est un pirate/terroriste/pedophile/autres).

----------


## Gnoce

> Ben si, si leurs mchants petits garnements de petits enfants viennent tlcharger de chez eux ou que leur fourbe voisin craque leur wifi...
> 
> Bizarrement, je pense aux personnes de 90 ans qui se font flacher sur l'autoroute au volant des voitures de leurs enfants ou petits enfants...


Bah pour le radar auto, tu peut dire que c'tait pas toi qui roulait, tu prends pas les points en moins, pour hadopi tu peux pas te dfendre ...





> Mais c'est pire que cela : Ils ont Internet.
> 
> Je sais pas pour vous mais entre Hadopi, Lopsi et autres conneries que je voie un peu partout, je me demande pourquoi avoir encore Internet chez moi.
> 
> Ah si payer mes impots, payer des mdias, et encore payer si je fait pas ce qu'on m'oblige de faire.
> 
> Pas besoin de reprer les pirates, nous le seront tous (han il est all sur un site non labellis, c'est un pirate/terroriste/pedophile/autres).


Dveloppez.net sera t il labellis?  ::aie:: 

Vu le nombre de post contre ces lois je pense qu'on est dsormais ennemi du gouvernement  ::roll::

----------


## lelutin

> Pour rduire sa peine (coupure d'Internet), un internaute devra accepter qu'un programme espion soit install sur son ordinateur. Les opposants  la loi imaginent aisment les drives possibles de ces programmes. 170,171
> Ces logiciels de scurisation contrleront les donnes entrantes et sortantes de l'ordinateur. Ils seront *obligatoires*, *payants* et *non interoprables*.


source wikipdia

"obligatoire et payant"= vente force= illgale
"non interoprables" ah bah c'est bte a pour les flics c'est pas interoprable avec leur windows 95  ::lol:: 
bon sinon questions:
- je suis en coloc et proprio de la ligne, je coupe le fil? je tape ds maintenant mes coloc ou je tlcharge  mort en disant "non c'est pas moi c'est eux...".
- je suis pro open source et je partage les iso de diff distrib en torrent; de mme je fais du fansub d'animes non licencies en france. Dois-je aller foire le nain et la sorcire pour me dnoncer ds maintenant en me fouettant le dos  l'aubpine ou juste sauter par la fentre?

L'industrie cinmatographique a battu des records de frquentation en 2008, que ce soit en France, aux tats-Unis ou en Sude par exemple.
L'industrie du jeu vido a augment son chiffre d'affaire de 22 % en 2008 par rapport  2007, qui tait dj une anne exceptionnelle




> il se prpare un  systme de filtrage au profit de fins spcifiques, c'est la neutralit du Web qui est menace  Jean-Michel Planche, spcialiste de l'Internet et intervenant au sein de la CCRSCE


-> le pire c'est qu'en plus ils l'admettent eux-mme MDR

----------


## Prjprj

> "non interoprables" ah bah c'est bte a pour les flics c'est pas interoprable avec leur windows 95


Avec un peu de chance il ne sera pas interoprable avec XP, Vista ou Seven pour rester compatible avec celui de la police  :;):

----------


## Yazoo70

En fait a va tre un tel merdier qu'il sera plus simple d'utiliser les solutions de contournement oO

----------


## Marco46

> C'est aussi ce que je pense et, vu le prix que les diteurs risquent de pratiquer pour un tel pare-... *!/+= ... bidule, je pense que les gens qui ont de nombreuses machines vont prendre cher...
> 
> D'ailleurs, pour ce que j'en sais, il n'y a pas de dclaration  faire  l'achat d'un PC (comme c'est le cas d'une TV pour la redevance), donc qui sait que j'ai 9 PC chez moi? En supposant que la personne sache o est le "chez moi"


Non.

C'est le dfaut de protection de la connexion internet qui est mis en cause, et ta connexion est identifie par l'adresse IP fournie par ton FAI.

Il suffit d'une machine virtuelle avec le bouzin d'install et le serveur HADOPI *ne peut pas* faire la diffrence.

C'est un problme qui a t point du doigt  de nombreuses reprises par les dputs Billard, Bloche, etc ... Et les rponses donnes taient hallucinantes, quand elles taient donnes.

Comprenons-nous bien, ils se foutent de la technique, ils se foutent de savoir que quelques milliers d'informaticiens contourneront facilement la loi. 

*Ils veulent faire peur aux masses.* C'est tout !

Combien de gens savent comment fonctionne le routage IPv4 d'un rseau local vers Internet ? Mmh ?

----------


## kuranes

> *Ils veulent faire peur aux masses.* C'est tout !


Non, je dirai plutt qu'ils veulent passer par l pour pouvoir instaurer la LOPPSI 2...

----------


## Prjprj

> Il suffit d'une machine virtuelle avec le bouzin d'install et le serveur HADOPI *ne peut pas* faire la diffrence.


D'accord, mais une machine virtuelle a ne s'amne pas au commissariat pour faire constater que le logiciel est install, et j'ai pas particulirement envie d'installer une solution de virtualisation sur un de mes portables (je vais quand mme pas me trimballer une tour quand mme) pour risquer qu'elle plante pendant que je montre le machin...

Enfin bon, on est bien d'accord, il suffit d'un achat dudit logiciel pour tre tranquille tant donn que derrire un routeur, personne n'est capable de dire combien il y a de PC et qu'on est pas tenus de dclarer le nombre de machines dans un foyer.

On vient donc d'inventer la redevance Internet, ce que j'appellerais aussi la licence globale  ::ccool::

----------


## Marco46

> D'accord, mais une machine virtuelle a ne s'amne pas au commissariat pour faire constater que le logiciel est install, et j'ai pas particulirement envie d'installer une solution de virtualisation sur un de mes portables (je vais quand mme pas me trimballer une tour quand mme) pour risquer qu'elle plante pendant que je montre le machin...


a reste la meilleure des solutions pour pas tre emm... si l'on excepte le cout du logiciel en lui mme et la licence Windows (ben ouai ... :/ )

Pourquoi veux-tu aller au commissariat ?  ::): 




> Enfin bon, on est bien d'accord, il suffit d'un achat dudit logiciel pour tre tranquille tant donn que derrire un routeur, personne n'est capable de dire combien il y a de PC et qu'on est pas tenus de dclarer le nombre de machines dans un foyer.


Ben ouai.




> On vient donc d'inventer la redevance Internet, ce que j'appellerais aussi la licence globale


Et ouai.  ::mrgreen:: 

a t ma premire raction  la vue de cette loi.

C'est du grand n'importe quoi.




> Non, je dirai plutt qu'ils veulent passer par l pour pouvoir instaurer la LOPPSI 2...


Aussi oui. C'est une guerre pour la libert d'expression et la libert de s'informer entre les tats/multinationales (la technocratie ?) et les citoyens.

----------


## Mdinoc

> (la technocratie ?)


Je dirais plutt la ploutocratie.

----------


## Currahee

```
je renvoie notre ministre de la culture  la lecture d'un livre culte de George Orwell : 1984.
```

Quand il aura lu Orwell je pourrais leur prter Brazil de Terry Gilliam, histoire d'avoir une ide du futur job des agents HADOPI (imaginez le bug qui a chang la vie de Sam Lowri  la puissance 10000...).

Sinon, je pense que cette loi est avant tout destine  faire peur. J'ai quand mme du mal  croire qu'un dcret d'application arrive  sortir tellement cette loi apparat bancale  tous les points (juridique, technique, thique -> vente force, l'IP ne pourra pas constituer une preuve, prsomption de culpabilit, etc...).

----------


## Prjprj

> Pourquoi veux-tu aller au commissariat ?


Ben on va o pour prouver sa suppose bonne foi?

Perso j'ai pas envie de leur envoyer un PC par la poste pour qu'ils constatent que le logiciel est bien install, et je suis pas certain que l'HADOPI ouvrira des succursales dans toutes les communes franaises...

----------


## Marco46

On connait pas les specs de leur spyware mais  priori il devra juste envoyer rgulirement des trames  un serveur pour te ddouaner de toute responsabilit. Pas besoin d'aller nulle part ou d'envoyer quoique ce soit.

Et bien sr accessoirement filtrer la connexion du poste sur lequel il sera install...

----------


## Prjprj

> On connait pas les specs de leur spyware mais  priori il devra juste envoyer rgulirement des trames  un serveur pour te ddouaner de toute responsabilit. Pas besoin d'aller nulle part ou d'envoyer quoique ce soit.
> 
> Et bien sr accessoirement filtrer la connexion du poste sur lequel il sera install...


Je compte donc d'aprs ce que j'ai lu dans ce thread : 
5 millions d'internautes utilisant du P2P.
Une loi qui fait peur donc supposons que 80 % des internautes vont l'installer (soit 4 Millions).
1 logiciel qui enverra des donnes  un serveur central rgulirement (mettons 1 fois / heure + 1 au dmarrage du PC)
Le serveur central devra donc supporter 2 Millions de connexions  l'heure (en supposant que certains teignent leur PC de temps en temps), ce qui nous fait 555 connexions  la seconde.

Sachant qu'un serveur supportant 100 connexions  la seconde est un serveur de comptition, et que les ingnieurs qui vont dvelopper ce machin ne seront probablement pas motivs, je dirais que l'HADOPI sera en situation d'attaque DDOS constante, et ce pour des motifs lgaux.

Chapeau le gouvernement...

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> ```
> je renvoie notre ministre de la culture  la lecture d'un livre culte de George Orwell : 1984.
> ```
> 
> Quand il aura lu Orwell


C'est pas plutt une femme, l'actuelle ministre de la culture? A moins que l'on nous ait cachs certaines choses.... ::aie:: 




> Sinon, je pense que cette loi est avant tout destine  faire peur.


200M, a fait cher pour "seuleument faire peur".

----------


## Immobilis

Ce que je me demande aussi c'est comment ils seront capables de reconnatre une oeuvre? Pas seulement sur le nom du fichier j'spere.

Ca commence bien:



> 1. CONTEXTE
> 1.1. CADRE DU PROJET
> 1.1.1. PRSENTATION DU PROJET DE LOI CRATION ET INTERNET
> Le 1er aot 2007, le Prsident de la Rpublique et le Premier Ministre ont adress  Mme la Ministre de
> la Culture et de la Communication une lettre de mission lui demandant de mettre en place un plan de  protection et de promotion des industries culturelles couvertes par les droits dauteur et les droits voisins  en s'appuyant notamment sur les deux volets que sont  la monte en puissance dune offre diversifie, bon march et simple dutilisation  et  la prvention et la rpression de la piraterie numrique .


Jamais entendu parler que du deuxime volet...


> 2.1.2.2. IDENTIFICATION DE LABONN
> Les adresses IP publiques transmises dans les saisines permettent d'identifier les accs utiliss pour se connecter  l'Internet.
> Afin de rcuprer les coordonnes d'un abonn  partir de l'adresse IP, la Haute Autorit doit envoyer une demande au fournisseur d'accs identifi par la plage  laquelle appartient l'adresse IP.
> Ainsi, la Haute Autorit envoie ainsi quotidiennement aux FAI concerns des demandes de correspondance 'IP/Coordonnes'. Il est escompt que le FAI respecte un dlai de 7 jours ; ce dlai est  surveiller.
> Une fois les donnes didentification obtenues, le systme propose soit de crer une fiche pour le titulaire dabonnement soit dapparier les donnes  une fiche existante.


  ::mouarf:: 


> 2.2.3. MODULE DE MISE  DISPOSITION
> 2.2.3.1. ECHANTILLONNAGE
> Seule une partie des saisines transmises  la Haute Autorit est traite. Lchantillonnage est bas sur
> un algorithme pilot par l'HADOPI et rgulirement mis  jour. Il devra tre suffisamment souple pour
> prendre en compte des nouveaux paramtres. Il devra notamment permettre didentifier les adresses IP
> ayant de grandes chances de correspondre  des ritrations sur les 7 derniers jours de recueil de
> saisines.


Et pour les IP dynamiques?



> Identifier les adresses IP ne correspondant pas  un FAI ou une entreprise. Ces adresses IP devront tre conserves de manire  prendre des mesures si ce nombre d'adresses IP crot trop rapidement.


Ca risque de grimper effectivement...


> Les informations retournes par le FAI indiquent si :
>   une adresse IP correspond un abonn (en indiquant si l'adresse est fixe ou non),
>   une adresse IP ne correspond aucun de leurs abonns,
>  l'adresse IP et son horodatage laissent subsister un doute sur la correspondance entre l'adresse IP et l'abonn.
> Des tableaux de suivi permettront de restituer :
> - Les retours  chaque demande envoye et ainsi raliser des relances lorsque cela est ncessaire. Ces relances doivent tre traces.
> - Les rsultats des retours (appariement ralis avec mise  jour de fiche de titulaire dabonnement, initialisation de fiche de titulaire dabonnement, chec dans lidentification du titulaire dabonnement avec le motif de cet chec).

----------


## Immobilis

Y'a un truc qui me turlupine. Ce CCTP dresse les fonctionnalits d'un outil permettant de traiter les demandes (les "saisines") des ayants droits (les auteurs).

Je n'ai rien trouv concernant les moyens mis en oeuvre par les ayants droits pour relever/collecter les informations ncessaires  la saisie des "saisines". J'ai loup un truc? Auront-ils leur propres moyens de relever les IP?
Sur le Figaro



> Autre aspect dnonc par l'opposition, la prsomption de culpabilit pesant sur l'internaute. Le fonctionnement de l'Hadopi est en effet le suivant : *les ayants droits (majors, socits de production) relvent par leurs propres moyens les adresses IP des internautes souponns* d'avoir tlcharg illgalement et les transmettent  l'Hadopi, qui se charge de leur envoyer les mails d'avertissement. Ce renversement de la charge de la preuve - en France, c'est  l'accusateur de prouver qu'il y a culpabilit, pas l'inverse - fait partie des arguments principaux des anti-hadopi.


"Am stram gram, pic et pic et colgram..."

Mis  part l'HADOPI, le gouvernement va avoir  disposition un web service lui permettant,  n'importe quel moment et pour n'importe quelle raison, de savoir qui est derrire une adresse IP...

En tous les cas cela favorise la cration  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

D'aprs ce que j'ai compris a marche comme a :

Les Majors engagent des socits privs pour surveiller une liste de fichiers (correspondant  des uvres) sur les rseaux P2P (eDonkey, Torrent, Kademlia ?) Les uvres sont identifies par une empreinte numrique SHA1 ou MD5 (je vois pas comment on peut faire autrement).

Les prestataires privs transmettent  l'HADOPI la liste des IPs releves.

L'HADOPI demande aux FAIs de savoir QUI se cache derrire l'IP et demandent tout une srie d'info, nom, prnom, adresse, et boite mail principale.

Le FAI transmet les infos et l'HADOPI stocke en BDD son nouveau "client".

Un algorithme est excut pour savoir  qui envoyer les mails d'avertissement (100 par jours au dbut, puis 1000, puis 10000).
L'HADOPI envoie un mail d'avertissement sur l'email de son "client" qui apparait dans la liste fournie par cet algorithme.

Mais c'est l que a coince pour les IPs dynamique, comment vont-ils pouvoir dterminer que telle personne (c'est  dire l'email) tlcharge souvent puisque les IPs changent. Chez Orange a change pratiquement tous les jours. L'algorithme excut doit dterminer en fonction de l'IP si c'est un mec qui tlcharge souvent ou pas. Donc il faut soit un accs direct  la BDD des FAIs, soit stocker l'historique et faire un nombre gigantesque de demandes d'infos aux FAIs qui sont chiffres entre 5 et 10 euros la demande par Free.

Le truc c'est que je crois pour les mecs qui ont pondu la loi, la demande d'info se fait *aprs* avoir dtermin que X ou Y tlcharge comme un Gorey. Or pour pouvoir dire que X ou Y tlcharge comme un Gorey il faut faire plein plein plein de demande *avant* de pouvoir dire si oui ou non il DL comme un Gorey.

En d'autres termes, les prestataires privs transmettent  l'HADOPI une IP, l ils ne peuvent pas regarder vers quel "client" pointe cette IP puisqu'elle est dynamique. Ils doivent d'abord requter le FAI. Une fois la requte faites, soit c'est un nouveau "client", soit cette IP est ajoute  l'historique d'un "client" existant.

Donc ce machin est totalement aberrant et ne peut pas fonctionner. Franchement je vois pas comment. a ferait des frais gigantesques.

----------


## Prjprj

Une empreinte MD5, a se modifie facilement, il suffit de rajouter une image via virtualdub pour qu'un fichier n'ait plus la mme empreinte...

D'aprs le schma imbittable que j'ai lu  la fin d'un des deux docs, c'est Hadopi qui fricotte avec les FAI, pas les ayants droits.

Par ailleurs, passer par un prestataire pour recueillir les IP des tlchargeurs c'est risqu pour les ayants droits, sauf si le prestataire se fait agrer par l'tat, ce que je doute, n'importe qui pourra dmonter une procdure.

Pour ce qui est d'identifier une IP, avec les logs des FAI c'est facile d'identifier quel est l'abonn connect  telle heure donc l'argument ne tient pas.

Enfin bon, niveau informatique, a ncessite que tous les prestataires dploient une infrastructure norme et j'ai peine  croire qu'un prestataire sera  mme de mettre au point un truc pareil...

Enfin bon, qui vivra verra.

----------


## Immobilis

> Mais c'est l que a coince pour les IPs dynamique, comment vont-ils pouvoir dterminer que telle personne (c'est  dire l'email) tlcharge souvent puisque les IPs changent


Parce que les coordonnes sont aussi envoyes: Nom, prnom, adresse, tage, n de tel...
Avec de l'informatique dcisionnelle, ou des moteurs de recherche, c'est trs facile et les quantits de donnes ne seront pas normes.
Il y a des algorithmes pour dteminer les similitudes (ou le degr de correspondance). Google est un bon exemple.

----------


## Marco46

> Parce que les coordonnes sont aussi envoyes: Nom, prnom, adresse, tage, n de tel...
> Avec de l'informatique dcisionnelle, ou des moteurs de recherche, c'est trs facile et les quantits de donnes ne seront pas normes.
> Il y a des algorithmes pour dteminer les similitudes (ou le degr de correspondance). Google est un bon exemple.


Oui mais, je m'auto-cite :




> Le truc c'est que je crois pour les mecs qui ont pondu la loi, la demande d'info se fait *aprs* avoir dtermin que X ou Y tlcharge comme un Gorey. Or pour pouvoir dire que X ou Y tlcharge comme un Gorey il faut faire plein plein plein de demande *avant* de pouvoir dire si oui ou non il DL comme un Gorey.

----------


## Marco46

> D'aprs le schma imbittable que j'ai lu  la fin d'un des deux docs, c'est Hadopi qui fricotte avec les FAI, pas les ayants droits.


Oui effectivement.




> Par ailleurs, passer par un prestataire pour recueillir les IP des tlchargeurs c'est risqu pour les ayants droits, sauf si le prestataire se fait agrer par l'tat, ce que je doute, n'importe qui pourra dmonter une procdure.


Tous les procs contre les tlchargeurs sont fait sur cette base l. Ca commence par un prestataire priv qui fait des relevs d'IPs sur le rseau. Sauf que derrire il y a une procdure judiciaire avec prise en flag, analyse des disques etc ...
Or pour HADOPI il n'y a pas de procdure, donc comment veux-tu dmonter la procdure ?
Je vois pas en quoi c'est risqu. Ils feront ce qu'ils voudront, c'est tout.

----------


## LooserBoy

> Le truc c'est que je crois pour les mecs qui ont pondu la loi, la demande d'info se fait aprs avoir dtermin que X ou Y tlcharge comme un Gorey. Or pour pouvoir dire que X ou Y tlcharge comme un Gorey il faut faire plein plein plein de demande avant de pouvoir dire si oui ou non il DL comme un Gorey.


Le problme est qu'ils fourniront des IP sans savoir s'il s'agit d'un tlchargeur occasionnel ou patent.
C'est l'Hadopi qui determinera si le client de l'IP est un rcidiviste ou pas...

Autant dire que l'Hadopi va recevoir des listes d'IP aussi longues qu'un jour sans pain et va devoir crer des volumes et des volumes de fiches...  ::aie::

----------


## Immobilis

> Par ailleurs, passer par un prestataire pour recueillir les IP des tlchargeurs c'est risqu pour les ayants droits, sauf si le prestataire se fait agrer par l'tat, ce que je doute, n'importe qui pourra dmonter une procdure.


Si si c'est le cas. Ils auront un agrment....


> 2.1.1. COLLECTE ET TRAITEMENT DES DONNES
> 2.1.1.1.R CEPTION HORODATE DES SAISINES
> LHADOPI et plus particulirement la Commission de Protection des Droits (CPD) agit sur saisine *des agents asserments des organismes agrs par le Ministre de la Culture* (Organisme de dfense professionnelle, socits de perception et de rpartition des droits, centre national de cinmatographie) ou sur la base dinformations manant du Procureur de la Rpublique.
> Les saisines transmises  lHADOPI contiennent la constatation quun poste informatique ou autre quipement connect met  disposition sur Internet une ou plusieurs des oeuvres protges par les droits d'auteur dont les ayants droit ont dcid de surveiller la diffusion, ainsi que ladresse IP publique utilise pour cette mise  disposition.





> Autant dire que l'Hadopi va recevoir des listes d'IP aussi longues qu'un jour sans pain et va devoir crer des volumes et des volumes de fiches...


Ouais, mais franchement, je ne vois pas le problme. Ce sont des volumes de donnes tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal.


> Le truc c'est que je crois pour les mecs qui ont pondu la loi, la demande d'info se fait aprs avoir dtermin que X ou Y tlcharge comme un Gorey. Or pour pouvoir dire que X ou Y tlcharge comme un Gorey il faut faire plein plein plein de demande avant de pouvoir dire si oui ou non il DL comme un Gorey.


Mme pas. La demande d'info de l'Hadopi au FAI se fait quand l'ayant droit envoi une IP. L'Hadopi demande au FAI et determinera la rcidive.



> 2.2.3.4.ETUDE DES RITRATIONS
> Ltude des ritrations a pour objectif de dfinir la gravit du manquement  l'obligation de surveillance pour un titulaire d'abonnement. A cette fin, il est ncessaire dtudier les dossiers traits sur les 12 derniers mois pour regrouper ceux qui correspondent au mme abonn.
> Ltude des ritrations est ralise via lutilisation dun algorithme (une programmation par rgle est prconise).
> Cet algorithme permettra de faire ressortir les lments suivant pour chaque saisine en cours de traitement :
>  Etape du manquement (1er, 2me, 3me, )
>  Type dactions ou de sanctions prises prcdemment par la Haute Autorit
>  Intervalle de temps entre chaque manquement
>  Type doeuvres concernes
> Le rsultat de ltude des ritrations doit tre restitu dans un cran permettant de visualiser les rsultats selon diffrents critres paramtrables.


C'est du BI...

----------


## Marco46

Donc a signifie qu' chaque IP envoye par un ayant droit il y a des frais d'informations  payer aux FAIs au lieu d'avoir ces frais  payer uniquement pour sanctionner un internaute. Donc c'est pas 10 000 par jours mais fluctuant.

Cf cet article sur PCInpact, les frais de fonctionnement de l'HADOPI vont rapidement exploser et ils ne peuvent pas tre fixe.

On sera trs trs loin des 3 millions d'euros de frais de fonctionnement prvus par an.

Sont compltement tars ces gens ...

----------


## Mdinoc

Ils ne vont pas les rcuprer gratos, ces informations?

----------


## Immobilis

> Ils ne vont pas les rcuprer gratos, ces informations?


Rien n'est gratuit. J'imagine que le service du FAI (fourniture d'infos) sera factur  l'Hadopi qui le facturera  l'ayant droit. Comme l'HadoWare (ou HadoSpy, ou SpyDopi) sera payant pour l'internaute, la facture finale sera partage entre les ayants droits et les abonns. Si ce que je dis se vrifie, en plus de perdre de l'argent dans la baisse des ventes, les ayants droits en perdrons pour savoir qui les piratent. A moins qu'ils prvoient d'augmenter le tarifs des supports, ce qui du coup leur fera encore perdre des parts de march... "Ah, Johnny, je voulais te voir. Bon, les ventes on pas t super ce mois-ci. On a t un peu pirat et en plus l'Hadopi nous a envoy sa facture..."  ::mouarf:: 

On marche un peu sur la tte mais bon.

----------


## Marco46

> Ils ne vont pas les rcuprer gratos, ces informations?


Rponse de Free sur PCInpact :




> Ces donnes ne sont pas cohrentes au regard de ce que nous indiquait Free. Selon la qualit des demandes, et du formalisme choisi (envoyer un fichier de 200 rfrences sous un format directement exploitable et 30 pages par Fax ne reprsente pas la mme charge de travail) *les cots varient de 0,65 euro par IP  8,5 euros, voire 13 euros par vrification.* Et encore :  mme  13 euros, je ne rentre pas dans mes cots pour les demandes papier !  nous indiquait Free.


a va faire des frais astronomiques puisqu' chaque IP transmise par un ayant-droit il faut checker le FAI...

----------


## Immobilis

Oui, mais cela ne se fera pas par FAX... Celui qui a rpondu cela chez Free n'a pas lu le CCTP ou alors n'a pas particip  un projet informatique depuis un baille. Ce doc stipule qu'il faut automatiser le transfert de donnes par web service et rduire la saisie pour viter les erreurs... Ce sera presque totalement dmatrialis. Les seuls docs papier seront les recours et les courriers pour les sanctions  partir du niveau 2.

----------


## Mat.M

1-Je voudrais prciser un point essentiel : il ne faut pas oublier que le "tuyau" ou plutot les "tuyaux" sont la proprit de l'Etat en France , ceci mme s'il y a eu des lois pour le dgroupage.
Donc si on prend par exemple l'oprateur Free, toutes les lignes de fibres optiques ne lui appartiennent pas, me semble-il.

2-



> Votre adresse IP
> Quand vous vous connectez  Internet, vous tes reprable par votre adresse IP, exemple : 71.325.258.682. Chaque internaute en dtient une, unique, attribue votre fournisseur daccs. Le F.A.I est donc le seul  pouvoir faire le lien entre cette trace laisse sur le rseau et labonn.


Pour punir les contrevenants  la loi Hadopi, je ne pense pas que les "cyberflics" s'amusent  scruter toutes les adresses IP dans un premier temps.
Dans le point 1 comme j'ai indiqu puisque l'Etat peut controler le tuyau il peut utiliser des procds techniques plutot avec du "hardware".
Comment cela pourrait se passer ?
je veux tlcharger un fichier Divx  de 600 Mo donc j'ai besoin de bande passante.
Avec des analyseurs de flux cela se voit aisment.
Si le tuyau est encombr en partiep parce que je le vois sur les dbits et les requtes de bande passante, comme j'en connais les points d'entre ( le seveur ou est le fichier pirate ) et de sortie ( le F.A.I. ), alors en tant que cyberpolicier je m'en remets au F.A.I.
N'oubliez pas que lors d'enqutes criminelles la justice et la police peuvent demander de restituer des conversations tlphoniques  un oprateur tlphonique.
Donc si un cyberpolicier demande  un F.A.I. qui a tlcharg tel ou tel jour  telle ou telle heure rien de plus facile parce que le F.A.I. sait que vous vous tes connect avec votre identifiant il a mme tout l'historique de vos requtes serveurs , HTML.

Mais videmment ce sera les personnes qui feront les plus gros tlchargements qui se feront prendre pas les personnes qui tlchargent un fichier par-ci par l

----------


## Mat.M

> Un algorithme est excut pour savoir  qui envoyer les mails d'avertissement (100 par jours au dbut, puis 1000, puis 10000).
> L'HADOPI envoie un mail d'avertissement sur l'email de son "client" qui apparait dans la liste fournie par cet algorithme.
> 
> .


tu n'as pas besoin d'algorithme particulier..
si tu as l'adresse de courriel il suffit de faire un petit logiciel d'automatisation de SMTP ; en quelques lignes de C cela se fait aisment.
Mieux que cela en C# ou Java en quelques lignes de code cela se fait aisment..
Pour avoir les noms des contrevenants une simple requte SQL dans une Base de Donnes suffit...



> C'est peut-tre une question dbile en apparence, mais le jour o je reoit le recommand (ou mail je sais plus) qui me dit "Dernire chance", j'ai juste  venir avec le PC qui est protg pour dmontrer que c'est le cas. Sur un rseau NAT, il est rigoureusement impossible  une major de dire quelle machine a tlcharg.


Je crois que tu te trompes ; ton Fournisseur d'Accs Internet sait tout ce que tu fais
Si dans ton navigateur internet tu demandes  tlcharger un fichier particulier c'est trac dans un journal de transaction chez ton F.A.I.
Mme si tu maquilles ton adresse IP ou que tu passes par un rseau virtuel de toute manire tout ce que tu fais sera trac dans un log !
Ton identifiant par exemple Prjprj @ free.fr l'heure la date sera loggu rien de plus facile !
Pour te connecter  internet tu est oblig de passer par un "tuyau" c'est pas toi qui le controle ce tuyau.
Sauf si tu demandes  France Telecom une ligne ddie prive mais je doute que tu aies les moyens financiers pour faire cela..



> Et je ne crois pas que les FAI iront jusqu' sauvegarder les configurations routeur de leurs box (le cas chant, il suffirait d'aller s'acheter un routeur spar dans le commerce).


mettre cela dans une base de donne rien de plus facile...il y a des bases de donnes qui font plusieurs teraoctets

----------


## Marco46

> Pour punir les contrevenants  la loi Hadopi, je ne pense pas que les "cyberflics" s'amusent  scruter toutes les adresses IP dans un premier temps.
> Dans le point 1 comme j'ai indiqu puisque l'Etat peut controler le tuyau il peut utiliser des procds techniques plutot avec du "hardware".
> Comment cela pourrait se passer ?
> je veux tlcharger un fichier Divx  de 600 Mo donc j'ai besoin de bande passante.
> Avec des analyseurs de flux cela se voit aisment.
> Si le tuyau est encombr en partiep parce que je le vois sur les dbits et les requtes de bande passante, comme j'en connais les points d'entre ( le seveur ou est le fichier pirate ) et de sortie ( le F.A.I. ), alors en tant que cyberpolicier je m'en remets au F.A.I.
> N'oubliez pas que lors d'enqutes criminelles la justice et la police peuvent demander de restituer des conversations tlphoniques  un oprateur tlphonique.
> Donc si un cyberpolicier demande  un F.A.I. qui a tlcharg tel ou tel jour  telle ou telle heure rien de plus facile parce que le F.A.I. sait que vous vous tes connect avec votre identifiant il a mme tout l'historique de vos requtes serveurs , HTML.
> 
> Mais videmment ce sera les personnes qui feront les plus gros tlchargements qui se feront prendre pas les personnes qui tlchargent un fichier par-ci par l


Tu n'y es pas. La dtection des IPs possdes par les mchants pirates/terroristes/violeurs d'enfants est  la charge des ayants-droit. Point.

Peut tre qu'il "peut" faire plein de choses comme tu dis mais en l'occurrence pour le problme qui nous occupe c'est pas le cas.




> tu n'as pas besoin d'algorithme particulier..
> si tu as l'adresse de courriel il suffit de faire un petit logiciel d'automatisation de SMTP ; en quelques lignes de C cela se fait aisment.
> Mieux que cela en C# ou Java en quelques lignes de code cela se fait aisment..
> Pour avoir les noms des contrevenants une simple requte SQL dans une Base de Donnes suffit...


Srieux ? On peut programmer l'envoi de mails en C en C# et en Java ? P'tet mme qu'en VB on peut alors ?  ::mrgreen::   ::aie:: 

Ne prends pas mal ma (petite) boutade mais l'algo dont je parle est dans le CCTP. C'est dans les specs du logiciels de gestion de l'HADOPI.




> Je crois que tu te trompes ; ton Fournisseur d'Accs Internet sait tout ce que tu fais
> Si dans ton navigateur internet tu demandes  tlcharger un fichier particulier c'est trac dans un journal de transaction chez ton F.A.I.
> Mme si tu maquilles ton adresse IP ou que tu passes par un rseau virtuel de toute manire tout ce que tu fais sera trac dans un log !
> Ton identifiant par exemple Prjprj @ free.fr l'heure la date sera loggu rien de plus facile !
> Pour te connecter  internet tu est oblig de passer par un "tuyau" c'est pas toi qui le controle ce tuyau.
> Sauf si tu demandes  France Telecom une ligne ddie prive mais je doute que tu aies les moyens financiers pour faire cela..


Ok le FAI sait que tu as accd  telle page mais il ne sait pas quel PC de ton rseau local a accd  la page pas plus qu'il ne sait combien de PC sont sur ton rseau local. Donc ce que dit Prjprj se tient, il suffit d'avoir un seul poste avec le mouchard install et emball c'est pes.

----------


## Molos

> je veux tlcharger un fichier Divx  de 600 Mo donc j'ai besoin de bande passante.
> Avec des analyseurs de flux cela se voit aisment.


Oui, mais si tu tlcharges la bta de Windows 7, ou encore des dmos de jeux videos (qui sont de plus en plus grosses, ou mme des mises  jours de jeux/logiciels (je crois que les MMO ont des mises  jours normes)), tu ne pourras faire la diffrences,  moins de reconstituer tout ce que tu tlcharges, donc bonjour l'espace de stockage, surtout si tu arretes/reprend ton tlchargement aprs 1 mois, s'il faut stocker tout a pendant ce temps  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mat.M

> Srieux ? On peut programmer l'envoi de mails en C en C# et en Java ? P'tet mme qu'en VB on peut alors ?


..je parlais dans n'importe quel langage en gnral...




> Ok le FAI sait que tu as accd  telle page mais il ne sait pas quel PC de ton rseau local a accd  la page pas plus qu'il ne sait combien de PC sont sur ton rseau local. Donc ce que dit Prjprj se tient, il suffit d'avoir un seul poste avec le mouchard install et emball c'est pes.


On s'en fiche totalement du PC ! Ce qui importe c'est l'identit de la personne qui a tlcharg frauduleusement un fichier !
Que tu aies 600 PC ou un seul PC en rseau et que tu tlcharges un film Divx sur un Torrent le fournisseur il le voit.
Je ne comprends pas ou tu veux en venir avec ton histoire de PC en rseau.



> Oui, mais si tu tlcharges la bta de Windows 7, ou encore des dmos de jeux videos (qui sont de plus en plus grosses, ou mme des mises  jours de jeux/logiciels (je crois que les MMO ont des mises  jours normes)), tu ne pourras faire la diffrences,  moins de reconstituer tout ce que tu tlcharges,


Nous sommes totalement d'accord .
Seulement si tu passes ton temps  tlcharger sur des sites de Torrent des tas de film en Divx cela se voit...
si je veux tlcharger la bta de Windows 7 c'est sur un site officiel ( en l'occurence celui de Microsoft )
Si je veux tlcharger une dmo de jeu je le fais sur le site officiel de l'diteur du jeu.
Si je veux tlcharger des warez cela se voit tout de suite pour quelqu'un qui est un tant soit peut au courant...
Si je peux donner un petit conseil , ne pas prendre la police pour des idiots ils sont parfaitement au courant des petites combines...




> ou mme des mises  jours de jeux/logiciels (je crois que les MMO ont des mises  jours normes)),


Les mises  jours sont en gnral sur les sites officiels des diteurs ( par exemple Blizzard ) 
Je m'excuse mais cela se voit immdiatement si tu tlcharges sur un site de Warez ou sur un torrent.
Et je parlais de la frquence de tlchargement..
alors pour peu que les FAI aient recours  l'emploi de limiers de la Police comme il a t suggr prcdemment...




> tu ne pourras faire la diffrences,  moins de reconstituer tout ce que tu tlcharges, donc bonjour l'espace de stockage, surtout si tu arretes/reprend ton tlchargement aprs 1 mois, s'il faut stocker tout a pendant ce temps


Je veux bien mais faut pas prendre les gens pour des idiots...
si tu fais 10 tlchargements sur un site de Torrent ou sur un site de Warez ,mme si les noms de fichiers sont maquills je m'excuse mais cela finit par se voir !

----------


## Mat.M

> Et en gnral (si on est sous windows) on rinstall son systeme juste aprs car on  chopper au moin 2000 Virus et Spywares


oui si tu charges des logiciels non si tu charges des mdias  ::aie::   ::lol:: 

Mais El_Slapper justement parle de quelque chose qui est assez ambigu : pourquoi des sites comme XXXXX dont je tairai le nom qui hbergent les ressources dont il parle prosprent-ils alors ?
C'est l ou la mise en pratique de la loi Hadopi montre que cela risque de servir magistralement  rien  ::mouarf:: 
comme il l'crit la cible de Hadopi c'est principalement le peer-to-peer

----------


## Marco46

> On s'en fiche totalement du PC ! Ce qui importe c'est l'identit de la personne qui a tlcharg frauduleusement un fichier !
> Que tu aies 600 PC ou un seul PC en rseau et que tu tlcharges un film Divx sur un Torrent le fournisseur il le voit.
> Je ne comprends pas ou tu veux en venir avec ton histoire de PC en rseau.


Ben je veux en venir au fait que comme tu sais pas quel PC tlcharges tu ne sais pas QUI tlcharge. Tu sais quelle connexion tlcharge mais c'est tout. Et encore mme en connaissant le PC tu ne peux pas savoir QUI tlcharge.
L'IP ne suffit pas. Il faut une prise en flagrant dlit avec constat d'huissier au domicile pour savoir a. Comme dans une vrai Justice.  ::): 




> Les mises  jours sont en gnral sur les sites officiels des diteurs ( par exemple Blizzard )


Ben non justement les mises  jour de WOW se font par une systme P2P. Les joueurs tlchargent sur d'autres joueurs. C'est de + en + frquent.




> Je m'excuse mais cela se voit immdiatement si tu tlcharges sur un site de Warez ou sur un torrent.
> 
> Et je parlais de la frquence de tlchargement..
> alors pour peu que les FAI aient recours  l'emploi de limiers de la Police comme il a t suggr prcdemment...


Ben non plus. 
Sur un site de Torrent tu tlcharges un fichier qui te permet d'aller DL sur les PCs d'autres personnes. Le site n'hberge aucun fichier directement (hormis les Torrents donc...) et le trafic d'change de fichier se fait de PAIR A PAIR et ne passe pas par le site. Donc tu vois juste une connexion d'un poste du rseau d'un FAI  un autre poste du rseau d'un autre FAI, Internet quoi ...

C'est la base de l'argumentation de la dfense de TPB  leur procs en Sude. Ils ne participent pas  l'change, et les fichiers ne passent pas par chez eux, ils mettent des gens en relation, c'est tout.

----------


## Immobilis

> 1-Je voudrais prciser un point essentiel : il ne faut pas oublier que le "tuyau" ou plutot les "tuyaux" sont la proprit de l'Etat en France , ceci mme s'il y a eu des lois pour le dgroupage.
> Donc si on prend par exemple l'oprateur Free, toutes les lignes de fibres optiques ne lui appartiennent pas, me semble-il.


En tous les cas la surveillance du tuyau n'est pas ce qui est prvu par l'Hadopi dans le CCTP. Trop cher j'imagine et pas plus fiable. Donc inutile de faire des hypothses de ce genre.



> Si le tuyau est encombr en partiep parce que je le vois sur les dbits et les requtes de bande passante, comme j'en connais les points d'entre ( le seveur ou est le fichier pirate ) et de sortie ( le F.A.I. ),


En VPN c'est pas l'IP de mon FAI qui est visible.
Processus = Ayant droit=> IP => Hadopi => FAI => Hadopi => Contrevenant

Aprs tout c'est l'ayant droit qui se plaint. Ce n'est donc pas  l'tat de supporter la charge de la surveillance du rseau. Grce  ce systme l'tat est plutt gagnant. Il rpartit les cots.


> L'IP ne suffit pas. Il faut une prise en flagrant dlit avec constat d'huissier au domicile pour savoir a. Comme dans une vrai Justice.


Ca c'est dans un monde o l'Hadopi n'existe pas. Enfin, on verra lors des premier procs. Mais bon si tu contestes et que tu lances un recours, ils saisiront probablement tout le matriel chez toi, et l...

----------


## Mat.M

> Ben je veux en venir au fait que comme tu sais pas quel PC tlcharges tu ne sais pas QUI tlcharge.


aah j'ai du mal  me faire comprendre.

Ton provider il sait tout ce que tu fais ; et pareil quand tu passes des coups de fils avec ton tlphone portable, ton oprateur que ce soit Bouyges Telecom,SFR il sait qui tu appelles et je crois mme qu'il peut stocker tes conversations tlphoniques pendant un certain temps  des fins judiciaires.

Quand tu te connectes admettons que tu t'appelles Jean Dupont domicil avenue des Champs Elyses  Paris et que ton identifiant est ]marco46 @ f ree.fr si ( par exemple ) tu est chez Free eh bien  chaque fois que tu fais une requte Internet sur Free.fr avec ta Freebox, ton modem ADSL ou 56K , le fournisseur sait PARFAITEMENT ce que tu fais  chaque instant.
Ton fournisseur Free il aura un log du genre



> [22 mai 2009 20:00] utilisateur : marco46 @ free.fr connection www . yahoo . fr
> [22 mai 2009 20:05] utilisateur : marco46 @ free.fr connection www. lemonde. fr
> [22 mai 2009 21:05] utilisateur : marco46 @ free.fr connection www . warezftp . com
> [22 mai 2009 21:10] utilisateur :  marco46 @ free.fr requete FTP , mode bin, fichier les_bronzes_dvx_ripped_by_tartempion.avi


Est-ce que tu comprends ce que je veux dire ?




> Tu sais quelle connexion tlcharge mais c'est tout.


Justement,c'est l ou tu te trompes.
Le fournisseur sait prcisment  qui appartient chaque connection ! 
Et puisque tu as un *abonnement* chez lui il peut te tracer !
L''exception c'est si tu vas dans une bibliothque municipale ou bien alors tu te connectes dans un cybercaf avec un portable en wifi par exemple.
L effectivement ce sera impossible de rprimer les tlchargements illgaux  moins de rprimer le propritaire du Cybercaf.
Comment faut-il l'expliquer ?




> Et encore mme en connaissant le PC tu ne peux pas savoir QUI tlcharge.
> L'IP ne suffit pas. Il faut une prise en flagrant dlit avec constat d'huissier au domicile pour savoir a. Comme dans une vrai Justice.


( c'est incroyablement dur de se faire comprendre )
Mais du PC on s'en fiche ! Ce qui est pertinent c'est la connection que tu tablis entre ta machine chez toi et ton fournisseur d'accs.
Via ton abonnement !
C'est certain que si tu vas dans un cybercaf l c'est impossible de retracer les contrevenants




> Ben non plus. 
> Sur un site de Torrent tu tlcharges un fichier qui te permet d'aller DL sur les PCs d'autres personnes. Le site n'hberge aucun fichier directement (hormis les Torrents donc...) et le trafic d'change de fichier se fait de PAIR A PAIR et ne passe pas par le site. Donc tu vois juste une connexion d'un poste du rseau d'un FAI  un autre poste du rseau d'un autre FAI, Internet quoi ...


Oui mais ce que tu n'arrives pas  comprendre c'est que ton FAI il le sait tout cela ! Et il va le tracer.
Si un cyberpolicier demande  ton FAI le log de toutes tes connexions il sera parfaitement tous les sites que tu as visits et tous les fichiers que tu as tlchargs.
Tout ceci encore une fois si tu as un abonnement internet ; peut-tre que je me suis mal exprim en omettant de parler d'abonnement ce qui est le cas de la majorit des utilisateurs d'internet en France.


Tu peux faire une analogie avec ta carte Bleue :  chaque fois que tu vas faire tes courses chez Carrefour et que tu paies ta carte fait un relev de tes transactions.
Bon eh bien si tu as un abonnement chez un FAI c'est pareil;




> C'est la base de l'argumentation de la dfense de TPB  leur procs en Sude. Ils ne participent pas  l'change, et les fichiers ne passent pas par chez eux, ils mettent des gens en relation, c'est tout.


TPB s'en sortira ou s'en est sorti sans doute mais pas l'utilisateur lambda

----------


## Mat.M

> En tous les cas la surveillance du tuyau n'est pas ce qui est prvu par l'Hadopi dans le CCTP. Trop cher j'imagine et pas plus fiable. Donc inutile de faire des hypothses de ce genre.


1-euhh  la surveillance du tuyau cela peut se faire faut pas oublier par des trucs comme les RG en France..
( cela n'existe plus c'est remplac par une autre entit d'ailleurs mais c'est pas le sujet )
mais c'est vrai..inutile de faire des hypothses de ce genre.. ::mrgreen:: 
2-Justement il y a une confusion magistrale sur ce CCTP ce cahier des charges.
Je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil sur le document pdf on dirait que tout le monde se trompe quant  la finalit de ce document !

Le CCTP n'est pas un moyen pour traquer les contrevenants en _aval_ ca.d.  savoir QUI tlcharge illgalement mais QUELLE action ou bien QUOI faire _a posteriori_ une fois qu'on a trouv les contrevenants.
Le CCTP ce n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un systme de gestion de base de donnes qui ont enfreint la loi et qui permet de leur envoyer des notifications.
Moralit et rsultat des courses , les systmes techniques pour dtecter qui tlcharge illgalement cela existe depuis longtemps.
La loi HADOPI en fait c'est simplement fait pour poser un cadre juridique voire thique  savoir s'il faut rprimer pnalement ou pas.

----------


## Immobilis

> La loi HADOPI en fait c'est simplement fait pour poser un cadre juridique voire thique  savoir s'il faut rprimer pnalement ou pas.


Ouais, "ethique"... C'est la lgalisation:
Du recueillement des IP par les ayant droits et les socits prives assermentes.De l'industrialisation de l'identification des internautes par l'HadopiDe l'industrialisation de la sanction des internautes par l'Hadopi sur des donnes non vrifiesEn dehors du pb vident du dernier point, le soucis c'est de savoir comment les ayant droits vont recueillir les IP.

----------


## Mat.M

> En dehors du pb vident du dernier point, le soucis c'est de savoir comment les ayant droits vont recueillir les IP.


Justement c'est intressant de voir les hyphothses de chacun  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Immobilis

> Justement c'est intressant de voir les hyphothses de chacun


Je vois pas comment les ayant droits pourraient espionner les tubes. Et puis si ils regardent dans le tube ils verront juste du traffic crypt provenant d'IP en dehors de France...

----------


## Marco46

> Est-ce que tu comprends ce que je veux dire ?


Trs bien oui. 
Mais a ne prouve rien. Si tu prfres le terme d'abonnement  celui de connexion trs bien. Tu peux prouver avec ce log que l'abonnement a t utilis pour aller sur tel site, ou dclencher telle transaction FTP. Point. Tu ne sais pas QUI a dclench l'action.




> Justement,c'est l ou tu te trompes.
> Le fournisseur sait prcisment  qui appartient chaque connection !
> Et puisque tu as un abonnement chez lui il peut te tracer !


Ben non je me trompe pas. Il y a confusion des termes entre nous c'est tout. Il sait quel abonnement fait tel ou tel truc. On est d'accord. Mais en aucun cas il ne peut savoir QUI, je veux dire PHYSIQUEMENT dclenche telle ou telle chose. Il ne peut mme pas savoir quel PC dclenche telle ou telle transaction. Sa vision s'arrte  la box de l'abonn qui est le point d'entre vers son rseau local.

Aucune diffrence avec un CyberCaf. C'est le mme principe. Rseau local derrire un routeur. Le FAI ne voit rien  l'intrieur du rseau local.

C'est tout ce que je voulais dire  ::): 




> Oui mais ce que tu n'arrives pas  comprendre c'est que ton FAI il le sait tout cela ! Et il va le tracer.
> Si un cyberpolicier demande  ton FAI le log de toutes tes connexions il sera parfaitement tous les sites que tu as visits et tous les fichiers que tu as tlchargs.
> Tout ceci encore une fois si tu as un abonnement internet ; peut-tre que je me suis mal exprim en omettant de parler d'abonnement ce qui est le cas de la majorit des utilisateurs d'internet en France.


Mais depuis quand un nom de fichier donne une preuve de la nature d'un fichier ???

Le cyberpolicier ne sait rien tant qu'il n'a pas le disque dur sous la main avec la possibilit de lire directement le fichier. Il a des indices. Pas des preuves.
Et ne me dis pas que les FAIs loguent le contenu des transactions je ne te croirais pas  ::): 

Mais on drive de la discussion initiale. 
Comme tu le dis si bien, l'HADOPI n'est pas charge de dtecter les tlchargeurs, ce sont les ayants-droits qui s'en chargent selon des mthodes inconnues, et c'est bien a qui pose problme parce que l'HADOPI ne peut pas vrifier la validit de la "plainte". En d'autres termes, les ayants-droits peuvent parfaitement donner  l'HADOPI de vastes plages d'IP pour tirer dans le tas et faire des exemples.

Et c'est scandaleux  ::):

----------


## Olivier.p

> Comme tu le dis si bien, l'HADOPI n'est pas charge de dtecter les tlchargeurs, ce sont les ayants-droits qui s'en chargent selon des mthodes inconnues, et c'est bien a qui pose problme parce que l'HADOPI ne peut pas vrifier la validit de la "plainte". En d'autres termes, les ayants-droits peuvent parfaitement donner  l'HADOPI de vastes plages d'IP pour tirer dans le tas et faire des exemples.
> 
> Et c'est scandaleux


Tout  fait d'accord  ::): 
Et le pire c'est que t'es coupable (ben oui les majors (ou ton FAI si il t'aime pas) il a dit que tu l'tais...)

Question : si on supprime a boite "officielle" (FAI) comment il fait Hadopi ? il passe direct au courrier recommand ?

----------


## Marco46

Rponse : Oui

Enfin disons qu'ils envoient sur ta boite mail chez le FAI (sais pas si on peut supprimer la boite de rfrence) et aprs tu lis ou tu lis pas c'est ton problme.

La question avait t souleve plusieurs fois  l'Assemble par Billard et Tardy si je me souviens bien.

----------


## Immobilis

Ce serait trop facile. Un courrier papier est envoy dans tous les cas:

----------


## Marco46

Ils envoient un premier mail. Tu rponds ou pas c'est ton problme.

Ils envoient un deuxime mail. Tu rponds ou pas c'est ton problme.

Ensuite ils envoient le recommand. Tu rponds ou pas c'est ton problme.

Ensuite ils coupent.

EDIT : Tiens c'est marrant ils ont jamais parl de ce courrier papier associ au courrier mail  l'AN ...

----------


## Immobilis

MHeeuuh!!! Grrr! Dans la colonne "type de prononc" on peut lire pour chaque manquement: "Envoyer un courrier remis contre signature". Je rve pas!

 ::): 

Un extrait sur les modalits de rcupration des IP par les ayant droits:


> 2.3.2.1. LES AYANTS DROITS
> Le reprage des mises  disposition sur Internet doeuvres dont les ayants droit ont dcid de surveiller la diffusion est ralise par des prestataires mandats par eux. L'HADOPI agit sur saisine des agents asserments agrs par le Ministre de la Culture, qui certifient les rsultats de ce reprage et transmettent les constats correspondants.
> *Certaines socits d'ayants droit (SACEM, SDRM, ALPA, SCPP) se sont runies dans le cadre dun partenariat pour acqurir un outil permettant de dtecter de manire automatise les copies illicites doeuvres de rfrence disponibles sur Internet. Lobjectif principal des ayants droit est de pouvoir grer les diffrents constats dinfraction dans une solution globale, la surveillance des oeuvres se faisant sur un panel limit et renouvel rgulirement.*


En fait pour le moment on ne sait pas comment ils vont faire...

----------


## Prjprj

> Justement,c'est l ou tu te trompes.
> Le fournisseur sait prcisment  qui appartient chaque connection ! 
> Et puisque tu as un *abonnement* chez lui il peut te tracer !
> L''exception c'est si tu vas dans une bibliothque municipale ou bien alors tu te connectes dans un cybercaf avec un portable en wifi par exemple.
> L effectivement ce sera impossible de rprimer les tlchargements illgaux  moins de rprimer le propritaire du Cybercaf.
> Comment faut-il l'expliquer ?


Supposons que :
Je sois honnte et que je paye l'HADOPI Ware pour mon ou mes PCsJ'ai un routeur WIFI avec NAT (donc non gr par ma box) et que j'aie une connexion WIFI protge en WEP (crackable en 1 heure)Qu'un malotru de voisin cracke mon WIFI et tlcharge des centaines de Divx depuis ma connexion

On est d'accord que d'aprs ces suppositions je suis un honnte citoyen qui ne tlcharge pas.
Pourtant, mon hbergeur et donc probablement les cyber-milices des majors vont voir passer du trafic P2P sur des tlchargements illgaux.

Mon hbergeur n'ayant aucune trace de mon NAT, il ne pourra rien dire, du point de vu de ma box, il n'y aura que le routeur de visible et l'hbergeur ne saura pas identifier quel PC est NAT derrire.

Le HADOPI Ware tant suppos garantir mon innocence, vers qui HADOPI se retourne?

Maintenant, en supposant que je ne soit pas si honnte que a et que je ne paye qu'un seul HADOPI Ware que je colle dans une machine virtuelle et que je continue de tlcharger comme un malade? Le tout en disant qu'un hypothtique voisin tlcharge sur mon WIFI protg.

Du point de vue de l'HADOPI, les deux comportements seront rigoureusement les mmes...

----------


## Higestromm

> Supposons que :
> Je sois honnte et que je paye l'HADOPI Ware pour mon ou mes PCsJ'ai un routeur WIFI avec NAT (donc non gr par ma box) et que j'aie une connexion WIFI protge en WEP (crackable en 1 heure)Qu'un malotru de voisin cracke mon WIFI et tlcharge des centaines de Divx depuis ma connexion
> 
> On est d'accord que d'aprs ces suppositions je suis un honnte citoyen qui ne tlcharge pas.
> Pourtant, mon hbergeur et donc probablement les cyber-milices des majors vont voir passer du trafic P2P sur des tlchargements illgaux.
> 
> Mon hbergeur n'ayant aucune trace de mon NAT, il ne pourra rien dire, du point de vu de ma box, il n'y aura que le routeur de visible et l'hbergeur ne saura pas identifier quel PC est NAT derrire.
> 
> Le HADOPI Ware tant suppos garantir mon innocence, vers qui HADOPI se retourne?
> ...


Le problme est rigoureusement le mme dans n'importe quel cas de piratage et pas seulement dans le contexte de l'Hadopi. Si ton voisin se sert de ta connexion pour distribuer des images pdophiles bah tu risque d'avoir des problmes...

----------


## Olivier.p

A la diffrence qu'un pdophile est rarement un initi  l'informatique alors que la probabilit qu'un "pirate" (gros tlchargeur) connaisse les mthodes pour cracker une cl wep sont fortes  ::): 

On en revient au risque que les tutoriels "pirater une connexion wifi" ou "crypter ses informations" deviennent plus nombreux et plus simples sur l'internet.

Pour moi Hadopi (et Loppsi) ne sont pas des solutions viables. C'est juste surveiller pour mieux contrler. Pourquoi ne pas mettre des micros chez les particuliers pour savoir ce qui s'y passe ?

----------


## Lyche

Mais la majorit des tlchargeurs sont des utilisateurs lambda, et le message est plus adress  ces personnes pour leur faire peur, qu'a des professionnels (et ceux qui bidouillent en info).
Ce qui me choque le plus ce sont les logiciels qui vont tre mis en place plus que les lettres. Vue la proportion de personnes connects en France, on est pas prs de voir une lettre arriver.

----------


## Olivier.p

Ce qui me gne c'est d'avoir une pe de Damocls au dessus de la tte. Le jour o le gouvernement dcide que tel outil est illgal (disons VLC au hasard) et qu'il repre que je l'utilise, ils peuvent s'ils le souhaite m'accuser.

Je comprends que c'est juste pour faire peur, mais je trouve le contexte de ce qui est lgal / illgal trop flou pour vivre en toute srennit.  ::calim2::

----------


## Prjprj

> Ce qui me gne c'est d'avoir une pe de Damocls au dessus de la tte. Le jour o le gouvernement dcide que tel outil est illgal (disons VLC au hasard) et qu'il repre que je l'utilise, ils peuvent s'ils le souhaite m'accuser.
> 
> Je comprends que c'est juste pour faire peur, mais je trouve le contexte de ce qui est lgal / illgal trop flou pour vivre en toute srennit.


Le pire, c'est que ce n'est pas le gouvernement qui dcide de ce qu'on a pas le droit de tlcharger, mais les ayants droits...

Par contre, pour ce que j'ai compris, c'est pas l'outil qui sera vis, mais le contenu, d'o l'obligation d'installer un gros mchant spyware qui surveillera que tu ne tlchargeras que des photos de vacances sur emule et des distribs linux sur bittorrent.

----------


## Prjprj

> Le problme est rigoureusement le mme dans n'importe quel cas de piratage et pas seulement dans le contexte de l'Hadopi. Si ton voisin se sert de ta connexion pour distribuer des images pdophiles bah tu risque d'avoir des problmes...


C'est sr, je n'ai jamais dis le contraire, mais l j'essaie de mettre en vidence ce qu'un ingnieur informaticien de base peut comprendre  partir de cette loi et de la mise en place d'un logiciel tel que le HADOPI WARE.

Comme d'habitude, c'est le bon pre de famille qui tlcharge un album pour sa gamine de 10 ans qui se fera prendre alors que les gens qui font un commerce du piratage pourront continuer  agir impunment car ils connaissent les "astuces" pour ne pas se faire prendre. Le tout en espionnant la vie prive de tous les franais.

Il y a des jours o j'envisage de dmnager dans un autre pays...

----------


## Maxoo

Voici dj les premiers produits drivs d'Hadopi

http://www.routeurhadopi.fr/

----------


## Rakken

Mouarf, excellent ^_^

----------


## Saten

Pourquoi chercher compliqu? 
La loi HADOPI veut l'installation illgale et force de spywares privs pour traquer prcisment :



> le logiciel espion d'HADOPI sera quasi obligatoire si vous souhaitez vous disculper en cas d'accusation errone de HADOPI.


Solution >> installer une VMWare (Machine virtuelle), casez une joli ubuntu dessus, mettez-y votre petit logiciel HADOPI et laissez tourner en lui mettant un modeste 5Go de DD et 128 de RAM , et voila, retournez  votre vrai linux/windows et enjoy  ::): .

De toute faon, question de rentrer dans le dbat, cette loi est absurde dans le sens o des petits bureaucrates qui sont depuis longtemps dpasss par l'informatique veulent pouvoir tout contrler et fliquer, alors qu'ils ne connaissent rien, et ne se rendent pas compte que la loi est obsolte depuis plus de 10 ans dj... que ce soit la rcupration de l'IP associe, o d'ailleurs on peut reprendre l'exemple des tudiants de Princeton aux USA, qui afin de dmontrer l'absurdit de la scurit informatique du parc qui reprait les IP des postes associs aux tudiants ou sessions pour pouvoir sanctionner efficacement, avaient brouill les adresses IP, et associ le tlchargement de fichiers illgaux  l'IP d'une imprimante... Mais aussi de leurs moyens mis en place. Leurs cibles sont les pirates et tlchargeurs illgaux, mais je suis sre que ces derniers savent trs bien passer par le wifi du voisin, utiliser un proxy, un VMWare, etc...

Conclusion, cette loi est ridicule.

----------


## Prjprj

> Solution >> installer une VMWare (Machine virtuelle), casez une joli ubuntu dessus, mettez-y votre petit logiciel HADOPI et laissez tourner en lui mettant un modeste 5Go de DD et 128 de RAM , et voila, retournez  votre vrai linux/windows et enjoy .
> 
> De toute faon, question de rentrer dans le dbat, cette loi est absurde dans le sens o des petits bureaucrates qui sont depuis longtemps dpasss par l'informatique veulent pouvoir tout contrler et fliquer, alors qu'ils ne connaissent rien, et ne se rendent pas compte que la loi est obsolte depuis plus de 10 ans dj... que ce soit la rcupration de l'IP associe, o d'ailleurs on peut reprendre l'exemple des tudiants de Princeton aux USA, qui afin de dmontrer l'absurdit de la scurit informatique du parc qui reprait les IP des postes associs aux tudiants ou sessions pour pouvoir sanctionner efficacement, avaient brouill les adresses IP, et associ le tlchargement de fichiers illgaux  l'IP d'une imprimante... Mais aussi de leurs moyens mis en place. Leurs cibles sont les pirates et tlchargeurs illgaux, mais je suis sre que ces derniers savent trs bien passer par le wifi du voisin, utiliser un proxy, un VMWare, etc...
> 
> Conclusion, cette loi est ridicule.


Ca marchera pas avec Ubuntu, c'est pas sens tre interoprable et ils auront trop de mal  imposer un logiciel payant sous linux.

Aprs, effectivement, il semble que le coup de la machine virtuelle puisse marcher (quoique, si l'outil est bien fait, il scannera tout le LAN pour vrifier le trafic ou il bloquera les ports P2P au niveau du routeur), et c'est justement tout ce qui se dit dans ce thread.

Maintenant, autant attendre, vu que de toute faon, aucun de ces outils n'existe pour l'instant et qu'on ne sait pas comment ils fonctionneront...

----------


## Currahee

> Maintenant, *autant attendre*, vu que de toute faon, aucun de ces outils n'existe pour l'instant et qu'on ne sait pas comment ils fonctionneront...


Surtout qu' force de tous faire les malins sur des topics de ce type, en recensant toutes les possibilits de contournement, c'est aider ceux qui vont concevoir le logiciel.

Moi je serai un pro-hadopi charg par Albanel de mettre en place le logiciel, je viendrai ici et ailleurs sur les forums de nymphos lancer des topics sur "comment contourner hadopi". Et ensuite j'attendrai toutes les solutions proposes pour voir comment les contrer ou les prendre en compte lors de la conception technique du systeme de controle  ::mouarf:: 

D'ailleurs qui a lanc ce topic ??? Quelqu'un d'assez parano et dou techniquement pour vrifier que le topic n'a pas t lanc par une IP gouvernementale ?  ::alerte::

----------


## Immobilis

> D'ailleurs qui a lanc ce topic ??? Quelqu'un d'assez parano et dou techniquement pour vrifier que le topic n'a pas t lanc par une IP gouvernementale ?


Developpez n'est pas un site de hackers. Ils trouveront certainement plus d'infos ailleurs. J'espre pour eux que les rponses apportes dans ce topic sont des informations connues de tout bon administrateur rseau. A mon avis ils ont tout le personnel comptent voir mme des hackers pour envisager ces contournements.

----------


## Higestromm

Sans compter que l'etat a les moyens de se payer des hackers BEAUCOUP plus malins que nous. Il serait un peu prsomptueux de penser le contraire.

----------


## mecmec

Si par exemple je me paye un mp3 a 0,99  par sms/ou wha  sur le site de virginmega.fr , aprs j'vais avoir une page pour tlcharger ce mp3 , et comme je tlcharge (meme si j'ai payer) il y a des risque pour hadopi considere sa comme du tlchargement?


Il y a un truc que j'fais souvent: 

-Ouvrir Youtube.fr
-Chercher une musique (de bonne qualit)
-Ouvrir Nero Wave Editor (ou autre)
-Enregistrer le son/capture du son et l'enregistrer en .mp3 

en coutant la video, sa enregistre en temps reel en .mp3
j'fais sa seulement pour les  sons de bonne qualit


il y a aussi le truc du : VDownloader

----------


## Saten

> Si par exemple je me paye un mp3 a 0,99  par sms/ou wha  sur le site de virginmega.fr , aprs j'vais avoir une page pour tlcharger ce mp3 , et comme je tlcharge (meme si j'ai payer) il y a des risque pour hadopi considere sa comme du tlchargement?
> 
> 
> Il y a un truc que j'fais souvent: 
> 
> -Ouvrir Youtube.fr
> -Chercher une musique (de bonne qualit)
> -Ouvrir Nero Wave Editor (ou autre)
> -Enregistrer le son/capture du son et l'enregistrer en .mp3 
> ...


Je suis sure que le tlchargement lgal qui plus est payant sera totalement promu, sinon ce serait la perte d'argent royale pour beaucoup de gens et de socits.

Ensuite le direct download (ta mthode pour youtube) n'apparaitra jamais comme illgale dans la mesure o cela se verra comme tout tlchargement normal (les vidos tant hberges sur des ftp la plupart du temps).

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Je crois qu'il est question que tout ce qui est musique soit vir de youtube pour cette raison, parce que c'est diffus sans aucun reversement de droits, et a fait polmique d'ailleurs...

----------


## Olivier.p

Cool des vidos (edit : monte) sans le son !

Mais non :
/me ressort son vieux synthtiseur : ti da di da dou !

----------


## Mat.M

> Trs bien oui. 
> Mais a ne prouve rien. Si tu prfres le terme d'abonnement  celui de connexion trs bien. Tu peux prouver avec ce log que l'abonnement a t utilis pour aller sur tel site, ou dclencher telle transaction FTP. Point. Tu ne sais pas QUI a dclench l'action.
> 
> 
> 
> Ben non je me trompe pas. Il y a confusion des termes entre nous c'est tout. Il sait quel abonnement fait tel ou tel truc. On est d'accord. Mais en aucun cas il ne peut savoir QUI, je veux dire PHYSIQUEMENT dclenche telle ou telle chose. Il ne peut mme pas savoir quel PC dclenche telle ou telle transaction. Sa vision s'arrte  la box de l'abonn qui est le point d'entre vers son rseau local.


juste pour revenir dessus je ne crois pas m'tre fait comprendre.
Justement, si, le FAI sait qui dclenche telle ou telle action puisqu'il sait tout de toi.
Quand tu veux prendre un abonnement chez un Fournisseur .Accs.Internet. tu dois donner ton nom, adresse, numro de carte de crdit bref toutes tes coordonnes.





> Ensuite le direct download (ta mthode pour youtube) n'apparaitra jamais comme illgale dans la mesure o cela se verra comme tout tlchargement normal (les vidos tant hberges sur des ftp la plupart du temps).


justement  propos des tlchargements de vidos  partir de Youtube c'est un peu ambigu car souvent ce sont les majors elles-mmes qui mettent les vidos en ligne
Par exemple cette vido de Metallica c'est Mercury Records qui l'a mise
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yErdJpg1ECg

----------


## Mat.M

> Par contre, pour ce que j'ai compris, c'est pas l'outil qui sera vis, mais le contenu, d'o l'obligation d'installer un gros mchant spyware qui surveillera que tu ne tlchargeras que des photos de vacances sur emule et des distribs linux sur bittorrent.


non le spyware, _sauf erreur de ma part_ sera  installer si tu t'est fait prendre et si tu as dj reu une notification.

----------


## Olivier.p

> non le spyware, _sauf erreur de ma part_ sera  installer si tu t'est fait prendre et si tu as dj reu une notification.


En fait le spyware si tu l'installes tu es "inattaquable" par Hadopi.Je ne crois pas qu'ils puissent t'obliger  installer une application sur ton/tes ordinateurs.

Il n'y a que Microsoft qui t'obliges  installer ses applications  ::dehors::

----------


## Higestromm

> Il n'y a que Microsoft qui t'obliges  installer ses applications


Peut etre Microsoft vas-t-il indgrer l'Hadopi dans son OS  ::):

----------


## Marco46

> juste pour revenir dessus je ne crois pas m'tre fait comprendre.
> Justement, si, le FAI sait qui dclenche telle ou telle action puisqu'il sait tout de toi.
> Quand tu veux prendre un abonnement chez un Fournisseur .Accs.Internet. tu dois donner ton nom, adresse, numro de carte de crdit bref toutes tes coordonnes.


Je dois m'exprimer en Chinois, a doit tre a ... 

C'est pas un tre humain normal ton FAI, c'est un Dieu, pas forcment LE Dieu mais au minimum UN Dieu  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mdinoc

La connaissance du FAI s'arrte au routeur ADSL.
Il sait qu'une telle communication part de ton rseau, mais il est incapable de dire QUEL poste de ce rseau a fait quoi.

D'ailleurs, si tu utilises des transmissions cryptes, bien qu'il puisse savoir quel site tu contactes, il ne peut pas savoir ce que tu demandes audit site.

----------


## Jeremy0201

J'ai pas spcialement envie d'installer un logiciel payant qui plus est , qui filtrera ma vie prive/professionnelle et qui ne sera sans doute pas disponible sur gnu/linux..

Alors l'obligation d'acheter windows vista ou seven,le mouchard, l'antivirus et enfin le pare-feu, le porte-feuille va en prendre un (gros)coup juste pour prouver qu'on est innocent, c'est abusif..

C'est pour ca que j'aurais bien vu l'obligation *d'installer le mouchard une fois qu'on reu un deuxime mail de leur part*(j'estime que si on reoit un mail, ca peut tre une erreur, mais deux, la il y a un problme), pour viter les frais inutile aux gens qui sont dans la difficult..

En plus,Je voit pas en quoi le filtrage de la vie prive des gens aide les artistes.. m'enfin bon

----------


## Rakken

> En plus,Je voit pas en quoi le filtrage de la vie prive des gens aide les artistes.. m'enfin bon


C'est parce que t'as pas une vision assez globale. On interdit tout et n'importe quoi aux gens, parce que c'est mauvais pour eux, (mangez ceci, ne fumez pas, n'allez pas trop vite, le soleil c'est le mal, etc...)
On filtre la vie prive des gens (hadopi, des camras partout, pour votre scurit, etc...). 
Du coup, les gens, vont finir par dprimer, alors pour compenser, il vont se rfugier dans l'imaginaire, que dis-je l'imaginaire, dans l'art !

Et puis, ca motive les artistes  bosser vite, avant que l'art aussi ne soit dclar mauvais pour la sant/l'conomie (rayez la mention inutile).

----------


## Marco46

> C'est pour ca que j'aurais bien vu l'obligation *d'installer le mouchard une fois qu'on reu un deuxime mail de leur part*(j'estime que si on reoit un mail, ca peut tre une erreur, mais deux, la il y a un problme), pour viter les frais inutile aux gens qui sont dans la difficult..


Deux mails a peut pas tre une erreur ? Mais tu tiens a d'o ???

Moi j'aurais vu : Aucune obligation d'installer quoi que ce soit, et leur mouchard ils peuvent se le carrer biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip

Dsol.

En attendant, si on veut "viter les frais inutile aux gens qui sont dans la difficult", c'est trs simple, il suffit d'tendre le champ de la copie prive.

----------


## Jeremy0201

> Deux mails a peut pas tre une erreur ? Mais tu tiens a d'o ???


C'est des gens srieux qui vont contrler tout ca .. ils vont surement pas faire un amstramgram comme je l'ai vu plus haut.. enfin j'espre .

----------


## Lyche

Le srieux disparat bien vite quand les profits et les relations entrent dans les dbats..

----------


## Olivier.p

Maintenant quand tu traiteras un membre du ministre de menteur sur Internet, tu recevras coup sur coup deux mails avec lettre recommande puis coupure internet na !
Ca fera moins de vague qu'un procs et plus efficace  ::mouarf::  
http://www.sudouest.com/accueil/actu...l/4620296.html

C'est beau Hadopi  ::): 

Bon j'exagre, mais vu qu'on doit soi mme prouver son innocence (c'est dur quand monsieur tout le monde ne sait pas ce qu'est une adresse IP) c'est la porte ouverte  tous les abus.

----------


## LooserBoy

> C'est des gens srieux qui vont contrler tout ca .. ils vont surement pas faire un amstramgram comme je l'ai vu plus haut.. enfin j'espre .


Le problme est qu'ils veulent automatiser le process. Sinon, une commission de dix pels ne suffirait absolument pas  traiter ne serait-ce que le millime de ce qu'ils prvoient comme volume d'info.

----------


## Prjprj

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...90_651865.html

Elle aura pas fait long feu...

----------


## Olivier.p

> http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...90_651865.html
> 
> Elle aura pas fait long feu...


Bah notre gouvernement va s'y attacher tant qu'il peut et la modifier jusqu' ce que le conseil europen accepte. Les FAI feront tout pour faire trainer leur investissement dans ce projet foireux. Donc l'tat n'aura pas les moyens de "trouver" les "tlchargeurs".
Je pense que cette loi sera, comme certains l'avaient prvus, inapplicables et l'Etat aura bien perdu son temps et son (notre) argent.

----------


## Higestromm

Rofl et moi qui pensait lire des effusions de joies  ::): 

A croire que personne n'est jamais content  ::):

----------


## Lyche

> Rofl et moi qui pensait lire des effusions de joies 
> 
> A croire que personne n'est jamais content


bienvenu en France.. Le pays des jamais contents !
Mais il est vrai, malheureusement, que vue l'acharnement thrapeutique pratiqu sur cette foutu loi depuis sa cration, on se doute que le gouvernement ne s'arrtera pas l..
 ::bravo::  Flicitation au conseil constitutionnel qui  rflchis un minimum avant de voter.

----------


## Immobilis

> A croire que personne n'est jamais content


Ben disons que cela ne remet pas en cause le flicage, les mouchards, ...

----------


## Invit

Ouais, mais ils ne vont pas du tout pouvoir tenir les chiffres qui ont t annoncs si c'est un juge qui doit examiner les dossiers.

T'imagines, tu reoit le premier mails d'avertissement, puis le second, puis enfin "Alors on va surement vous couper internet, mais il va falloir patienter un peu : le juge a 16854 dossiers du mme genre  traiter avant le votre."

----------


## LooserBoy

::lahola:: 

D'o l'intrt de garder "nos vieux", des fois ils prennent des dcisions utiles...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Higestromm

> Ben disons que cela ne remet pas en cause le flicage, les mouchards, ...


Bah un peu quand meme... si vous croyez qu'ils vont se faire chier  fliquer pour rien ...

Faut tout de mme arreter de le prendre pour des cons

----------


## Lyche

Bah.. c'est pas encore gagn..

 Quand le prsident veux quelque chose

----------


## w13winni

je ne voit meme pas pourquoi il y a un tel tapage sur hadopi, ca ne concerne que les p2p alors que maintenant, tout se passe sur megaupload, rapidshare, etc.. les site d'hbergement de fichiers, c'est beaucoup plus rapide en terme de vitesse de tlchargement, et impossible de savoir qui tlcharge quoi
par exemple, un film se tlcharge en 20 minutes pour moi,un logiciel pareil, tout passe par le navigateur
c'est comme si vous telechargez sur "tlcharger.com"

donc je ne sait pas trop pourquoi les gens s'enervent contre une loi qui a 5 ans de retard, j'utilisai des p2p quand j'avait 11 ans
donc il doit surement avoir quelques chose qui me depasse

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est parce qu'avec les nouveaux dcrets et Hadopi 2, a n'est *pas* limit au P2P: Tout est pris en compte, y compris l'e-mail.

Et bien sr, les raisons dj voques: Les innocents qui ont de plus grandes chances de payer que les vrais pirates...

----------


## Higestromm

> Et bien sr, les raisons dj voques: Les innocents qui ont de plus grandes chances de payer que les vrais pirates...


Comme toujours des innocents paierons... mais de la a dire qu'il y aura plus d'innocents que de pirates :/

----------


## Mdinoc

Les pirates seront mieux au courant des techniques pour viter de se faire prendre (comme squatter le wi-fi d'un innocent).

----------


## Higestromm

> Les pirates seront mieux au courant des techniques pour viter de se faire prendre (comme squatter le wi-fi d'un innocent).


Les pirates vont surtout trouver une parade logicielle qui sera utilis par lui mme mais aussi par les "Innocents"  ::): 

Restreindre le piratage informatique par "utiliser l'acce internet d'autruit" est une grossire erreure.

----------


## Rayek

Je suis tomb sur  sur PC INpact (j'ai fait exprs de ne pas faire une copie de l'image directement au vu des droits d'auteur  ::aie:: )

----------


## Immobilis

> Je suis tomb sur  sur PC INpact (j'ai fait exprs de ne pas faire une copie de l'image directement au vu des droits d'auteur )


Pas mal celui-l aussi.

Excellent! Sur cette page il a mis des yeux qui suivent la souris.

A+

----------


## fanfouine

> Oui mais tu est responsable de ta liaison internet et donc de ceux qui l'utilisent... Enfin j'dit ca mais je suis pas avocat non plus.


Nous on est en Coloc  5 chez Orange, j'ai hte de voir lequel ils vont choisir pour aller en prison !!!

Perso, je tlcharge que des sries (beaucoup) qui ont dj t diffuses aux US, je pense que le coeur de cible d'HADOPI est plutt la musique et les films rcents.

Si a se trouve, pendant que je poste ce commentaire, un agent HADOPI scrutte le forum, je vais me faire reprer l'IP et avoir mon premier mail d'avertissement...

Soyons srieux, le piratage volue bien plus vite que le contre-piratage...

Tchuss !

----------


## pmithrandir

> Nous on est en Coloc  5 chez Orange, j'ai hte de voir lequel ils vont choisir pour aller en prison !!!


Sans hsitation le couillon des 5 qui a signer le contrat, ou votre propritaire si c'est inclue dans l'appartement.

----------


## fanfouine

T'inquites !

j'y ai pens en amont et ai souscrit mon contrat sous le nom d'un certain Jacques Chirac. 

HAHA !

----------


## andry.aime

> Sans hsitation le couillon des 5 qui a signer le contrat, ou votre propritaire si c'est inclue dans l'appartement.


D'ailleurs HADOPI ne cherche pas des coupables mais des ignorants  ::mouarf:: .

----------

